# Gracie's Mini Mommas' To Be Page- All done foaling! Five Healthy Foals!!



## Sandy B

So here we go. SInce we do not have high speed service(only a wireless card) I can not add a live web cam, so I will have to use pictures instead. We have 5 mini mares dues to foal beginning with a 340 Due Date on April 25th until the last one due June 1. They are all bred to our AMHA 30.5" bay pinto homozygous tobiano stud Samis Zky Captain(SKY) who is sired by Alamos Buckaroos High Hat and out of Samis Sids Spirit Of The Dance who is sired by Lucky Four Rebels Regalaire.

The first mare due is a AMHA 13 year old 34" palomino mare- Lonesome Doves Fancy (FANCY) who is sired by Trios Manilla and out of Codys Lil Orphan Annie. Her last breeding date was 5/21/11, with a 340 due date of 4/25/12.

This mare has been shaping up slowly and as I would expect as normal, except now the last few days, she is bagging up a lot more quickly and her vulva has elongated and softened. We have a lot of tail switching the last 36 hours as well. However when I belly clipped her yesterday, I found that she had lice. Never in 35 years have I ever had a horse with lice. It looks like the "chewing" type of lice and even though it says its does not really work well, I gave her and her stall buddy Ivermectrin and today I bought a Topical application that is safe for lactating animals. You apply it like Frontline for dogs. So I am not sure if the tail swishing is from itching or baby discomfort.


----------



## Sandy B

More from Fancy


----------



## Sandy B

The second Mare due is AMHA 12 year old Silver Bay(I believe) Tobiano mare Sierras Electra 500 (LEXI) who is sired by Brewers Dynamo Fortune 500 and out of Firewalkers Fancy Girl who is by Willowbrooks Firewalker. Her last breeding date was 5/22/11, so her 340 due date is 4/26/12. She is the one who has been making up fast, udder wise and got her milk in (appeared like skim milk). Then a day later the skim milk once again turned to almost clear. Her bottom has yet to relax and she is still very round appearing to me. This mare might be a maiden. She is the only one expecting this year that has not had a foal before that I know of.

Here is Lexi


----------



## Sandy B

LEXI


----------



## vickie gee

Hooray, you made it here. And as told to you on the main forum you will feel so welcome. Glad you posted pictures. It will spare you a lot of hounding.



:whistling





You are gonna have some laughs here as well. You can read through some of the posts and THAT will be obvious. So just remember we are only quirky, not to be confused with crazy.

Most importantly you are going to get support, opinions, encouragement, and advise.

You won't hear a lot from me as my two mares have already foaled. I check in occasionally, but I am up at 3:45 to feed my horses and get ready to drive 30 minutes to be at work by 6:00. Also this time of the year I have opportunity to make overtime money so I have very little time for computer BUT some of these gals will be posting frequently.

You can go back to my threads NO TIME TO MARE STARE and FAITH'S THREAD and see that I did not have mare stare. There are others that do not either but the important thing is that you are part of a group that will show total support for you and the foaling at your place and you are going to have some fun in the wait.


----------



## targetsmom

Beautiful mares!! I notice you are using 340 days to calculate due dates, which is standard for big horses. But there is an excellent article on the Stars Miniatures Website, based on years of careful study and accurate breeding/ovulation dates that suggests 320 days might be a better date to used for miniatures. I used 320 days for the due dates for ours after reading that article. That change would move your girls' due dates up about 3 weeks.


----------



## Liz k

Hi Sandy you`ll love it here....I`ve had 4 babys here and still have 2 more and couldnt do it without the help of these Ladies soooooooo rest assured your mares are under good eyes..didnt see a link posted do you have them up on cam? if not I will follow thread to check on them.....Once again WELCOME


----------



## Sandy B

First of all, I love a sense of humor and I absolutely love quirky behavior, so I should fit right in





Secondly, since I heard that mini mares can foal as early as 300 days and it be considered normal, I am starting my foal patrol at about 285 days. My own observations from the main page seem that as On Target said, the normal range for these lil girls is 320-330 for sure. So 320 days for the two girl on watch would be April 6th and 7th and honestly, the way these two girls are making up (in comparison to my big horses), I would say we are 5-7 days away





I am happy to hear any thoughts on the pictures I posted already. Also any bloodline advise on these mares and others as I ad them is much appreciated as I do not know much about bloodlines at all in the mini world, just a few of the foundation ones.


----------



## Sandy B

Liz k said:


> Hi Sandy you`ll love it here....I`ve had 4 babys here and still have 2 more and couldnt do it without the help of these Ladies soooooooo rest assured your mares are under good eyes..didnt see a link posted do you have them up on cam? if not I will follow thread to check on them.....Once again WELCOME


Thank you! Congrats on your babies and I hope things go well for the remaining two. Unfortunately I do not have high speed internet service and have to use a wireless card so I can not run a live web cam and will have to use pictures instead.


----------



## targetsmom

I guess I should introduce myself more properly - Target was my big horse, so the farm is named after him - and I am Mary. If you have a quirky sense of humor then read page 16 or so of the On Target thread that relates our antics from last night and how helpful these folks are!!!

I don't recognize any of your bloodlines but that doesn't mean much because often they only appear on the pedigree. I do recognize some of the farm names such as Alamos, Lucky Four, and Samis. For example, our mare Toffee is Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow: she is a daughter of Cross Countrys Call Me Sir, a Lazy N Redboy son and a national champion in halter and liberty. Our gray mare Mira (Jones Call Me Blue Admiration) is actually her "cousin" being sired by another son of Redboy, Cross Country Call Me Awesome. You would never know it from their names though. I really like the conformation of your mares, so I wouldn't worry so much about the bloodlines.

A good book for mini bloodlines is Miniature Horse Stallions by Pat Elder. There is another one on mares but the stallion one is more useful I think.


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you Castle Rock! I loved hearing what you said as that was my thoughts as well. I am a quick learner, most of the time





Here is a picture of Samis Zky Captain. He is homozygous for Tobiano and has 2 crystal blue eyes. I probably should test him for splash too. He is 5 this year and we have also taught him to drive although we have only done it a few times. Gracie has done all the work with him. He has the most incredible disposition and Gracie can handle him completely herself.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, he is beautiful!!! What a nice neck, markings and movement, too! These should be some very nice babies!!!!!! Oh, and Cassie will just love hearing he has blue eyes!
> 
> I'm Diane, by the way. I'm so old I just expect everyone should just "know" my name!
> 
> 
> 
> My children remind me that when God said, "let there be light," he turned to me so I could flip the switch!


LMBO!!! Too funny Diane!!!





And Thank you! We think our lil boy is pretty special. One of these days I will have to get a good head shot to show his baby blues.


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, he is beautiful!!! What a nice neck, markings and movement, too! These should be some very nice babies!!!!!! Oh, and Cassie will just love hearing he has blue eyes!
> 
> I'm Diane, by the way. I'm so old I just expect everyone should just "know" my name!
> 
> 
> 
> My children remind me that when God said, "let there be light," he turned to me so I could flip the switch!



Florida is just too far from Montana, but Diane you are a hoot and one lady I'd like to meet in person.


----------



## Eagle

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My children remind me that when God said, "let there be light," he turned to me so I could flip the switch!






:rofl What great kids you have Diane





Sandy they are both looking good and I would say about 2 weeks away, so ladies the bets are on





I agree with Diane that Fancy doesn't look quite as ready as Lexi. They are both gorgeous and these foals are going to amazing.

Yes testing milk is fun and easy and really helps, Diane and I use Foal-Time strips and I think they are well worth the money.

I can't really help you with blood lines because I am in Italy so we have different lines here.

Congrats on teaching your boy to drive, you and Gracie are quite some team





Renee


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy - Your stallion is gorgeous!! And what a great job Gracie has done teaching him to drive. I am also drooling over the "homozygous for tobiano and 2 blue eyes" part.

And Diane, for the record, I am also "old".....whatever that means.

Mary


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Very pretty girls and one handsome stallion! They are both cooking away! Wont be too long


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you ladies for the kind words. Our kids may not be as modern looking as they could be, the type drizzled in Arab clothing, but we think they are pretty special and they sure are athletic and have wonderful dispositions. Gracie's mare herd just about has one of every color. It looks like a rainbow out there



. I think all she needs is a bay, a roan, solid white and a apply to complete the color wheel.





So last night, Lexi had some sort of a reaction to the Lice Spot On I applied late yesterday afternoon. It was a Pyrmethrin (sp?) based product. The poor girl was scratching her mane and tail like crazy (it was applied along mane, back, dock & face). She only seemed bothered on her mane and tail. This was the girl I couldn't really find lice on, but she is dark in most those areas where you would see the lice, so I am not sure if she had an allergic reaction or it was the lice reacting or ????? Fancy had no problems with the product. Lexi does seem much better this morning and none of this stopped her from eating, she loves to eat





Well, since 320 days for the girls is Good Friday and Saturday, Gracie and I are hoping for a Good Friday baby and a Easter Sunday baby


----------



## Eagle

That reaction is normal, I think it is the lice running



my stallion started throwing himself on the floor and rolling and then he was rubbing on the trees, poor guy was in real distress the first day. After 3 days you could just read in his face how happy his was that it was all over and there were no more lice


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> That reaction is normal, I think it is the lice running
> 
> 
> 
> my stallion started throwing himself on the floor and rolling and then he was rubbing on the trees, poor guy was in real distress the first day. After 3 days you could just read in his face how happy his was that it was all over and there were no more lice


Poor things! Well that is good to know or maybe not as now I am itching. They both did not sleep well last night which means neither did I... This morning it looked like they had both stuck their hooves in a light socket.


----------



## Eagle

I know it isn't nice but it is great that you caught them before they foaled, we wouldn't want your new clean babies getting lice


----------



## MBhorses

Wow nice mares. Very handsome stud as well. The foals are gone be NICE


----------



## Sandy B

OK, I swear the mares are regressing!!! Both of their udders seem to have gotten smaller. I think they are loving all the pampering they are getting by being in the barn and getting daily pasture time that they have decided to hold off.

And again, thank you for the kind compliments on our lil ones. Diane, yes I have noticed you like the apps and we would love to make Pintaloosa baby someday.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, I'm an appy breeder for sure. I only had one pinto on the farm before I got El Rey -- and she didn't last long. El Rey is my "heart horse". He's pure Falabella and a very special boy at that with his import heritage and exquisite lines. Just a love, 23 this year -- but his grandfather lived to be 42! So, he'll be here for his lifetime. So, I now have some pintos on the farm -- but my intent is to use them for pintaloosas as I fell in love with the blending of the appy and pinto genes.
> 
> Unfortunately this spring I lost the two fillies from my young pintaloosa stallion, "KC" (one a late term abortion and one a premature birth) and one baby was exceptionally exquisite and was my "dream filly". It's apparent he is throwing some beautiful pintaloosas, so I gave him 4 mares this year and just can't wait!
> 
> This is my KC -- a nice flashy pintaloosa stallion! The kind that would be awesome in the show ring, if I could afford it! AND he is an El Rey grandson!



Oh



he is delicious!!!! I love his markings, that is what Gracie and I would love to have someday too out of our stud and a apply mare. I am so sorry about your losses. These minis love to break your heart as much as they steal it.


----------



## Sandy B

OK, why are the Lexi and Fancy regressing in their udder development. Gone is the filling in front of their udders and they are now flabby feeling. What the heck??? They look like they did 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Eagle

Can you take a pic for us? Has the weather changed where you are? I had the same thing with one of mine and I think it might be due to the fact that the weather is so nice now so they are much more active, when they stand around just munching hay the udders swell more.


----------



## Sandy B

Fancy 316 days today. I swear her tummy has changed to more of a "V" or something, but her udder has gotten smaller and the edema in front has all but disappeared.


----------



## Sandy B

Here is Lexi at 315 days. Her milk disappeared and is back to clear.


----------



## Sandy B

The Girls from behind


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Don't worry about the udders. Both ladies are looking super! Fancy is definitely showing more "V" and Lexi's baby is making a move forward as well. Looks like Lexi's sides are really flattening out so she's doing GREAT things getting her little one in position! All looks well with both girls, I believe, and the udders will probably come along quickly. Both are looking great!!!!!!
> 
> Are they getting loose in the tailheads and the hoohas? Remember, with udders, they can fill and change very quickly. So, the foal movement and turning into position is very exciting. Add the looseness and elongation and they will be ready to go. I would bet the udders will quickly change in record time as foaling gets closer in the next little bit! They are really looking great!
> 
> /monthly_04_2012/post-22643-0-71525800-1333428156_thumb.jpg/monthly_04_2012/post-22643-0-68417100-1333427894_thumb.jpg


So the "V" that is always mentioned in miniatures is the foal turning or ??? Does this happen in the last week of pregnancy or ?? Is this the same thing that the large horses do when we say they have "dropped"? Usually happens about 24-36 hours before foaling in large horses? Their getting softer behind, but a few days ago Fancy actually looked much more elongated and soft then she has yesterday and today. Lexi is a tiny more softened, but not elongated. Lexi acts more miserable then Fancy does as far as sitting on things and rubbing her buns. Both are taking a lot longer to eat their hay but do graze well and eat their grain quickly. Their vulva is still pale inside as well.


----------



## Eagle

The "v" is very noticeable in minis due to their size and lack of room inside. If you think about the size of a mini foal compared to it's mother it is much bigger than a full size foal to mother. Our big horse foals often stand under mum's tummy yet I haven't had a mini be able to do that yet. Anyway when the foal is in "take off" position the bottom sits in the middle of the mares tummy causing the "v" The foal can sit in this position for weeks or just a few hours before foaling.


----------



## cassie

good explanation Renee





Sandy your girls are looking really good!

I so wish we could watch them for you! thank you for updating us so often.

see how the girls are looking in the morning, but it is very common for them to swell overnight and go down during the day when they are most active, when they bag up over night and stay up during the day you know you are getting closer.

Would love to know how your girls are looking in the morning.

good luck Sandy! we are here to support you!


----------



## Sandy B

Hi Ladies- The girls were busy bodies last night rubbing their buns on buckets and walls all night long it seemed. I do believe we have a race between Lexi and Fancy, anyone want to bet who goes first? This morning Both girls udders are pretty much the same as yesterday. Lexi's nipples are beginning to point a bit more straight, where as Fancy's are still smooched together. Fancy is doing a lot of tail raising & swishing and her hind end muscles are much softer than Lexi's. Then again, Lexi is much more round in her build then Fancy but still, her muscles feel pretty firm in comparison to Fancy. Both hoochies are about the same. They both are doing a lot of side biting, but that has been going on for weeks.

Thanks Eagle for explaining the "V" more in detail. I was hoping that it meant the same thing as when the big mares "dropped" and that they would foal within a few days. Mini girl watching is a full time job! Just so glad we invested in the Equipage this year, it does give me a peace of mind even if I am being woke up constantly cause the girls are triggering the alarm by scratching or sleeping flat.


----------



## Eagle

The girls can get a "v" at least a few weeks before foaling as we saw with Megan's mare Laney, what is a clue that they are about to foal is when the "v" moves forward towards the front legs.

This isn't a very good pic but see the pinto mares "v" is quite central, it moved further forward and she foaled a week later


----------



## MeganH

Here is Laney on day 315 when we noticed she had 'V'ed and then on day 319 when she dropped and the 'V' is a little lower.






I don't think this is the forward 'V' Renee is talking about though.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Anyone have a good central v and forward v pic on same horse? Please?? I think all us "newer" mommies would like to see a comparison. Just for example


----------



## Sandy B

Great pictures ladies! Thank you! But yes, I agree with LittleBittyBritches that I would love to see more "V" pics of a mare close to foaling or with the "forward V" Renee is talking about.

Both my girls were eager to go out in the sunshine and pasture today, but both seem very uncomfortable as far as wanting to rub their bodies (prob do to shedding) as well as rub their buns and sit on walls. Lots of tummy biting going on. Fancy really is feeling the pressure as her tail is staying more elevated than normal and lots of swishing episodes, but her udder is not filled much.

The weather here is a pain. One day raining and blowing and then the next mid 60's and sun shine. Today is t-shirt weather and then the next three days is supped to be 10-20 degrees cooler. Weather like this drives me nuts as I think it ruins the foaling preparation and makes mares go longer than they would if all the cards would stay lined up.


----------



## cassie

hmm I'm going to say Fancy will foal first. and I think she will go on the 14th April. and Lexi will go a few days after.... maybe the 17th



there you go thats my guesses...

Fancy will have a lovely palmino filly with a blaze and four white socks



hehe I can dream!

and Lexi will have a chestnut pinto colt.  hehe have fun with that Gracie ;D


----------



## Sandy B

cassie said:


> hmm I'm going to say Fancy will foal first. and I think she will go on the 14th April. and Lexi will go a few days after.... maybe the 17th
> 
> 
> 
> there you go thats my guesses...
> 
> Fancy will have a lovely palmino filly with a blaze and four white socks
> 
> 
> 
> hehe I can dream!
> 
> and Lexi will have a chestnut pinto colt.  hehe have fun with that Gracie ;D


Oh man, can't they come any earlier



??? My eyes are getting crossed from trying to sleep with one eye open and one closed at night





Fancy will be 320 days on Friday and Lexi on Saturday. You are right though, they still have a ways to go in the make up department. Fancy is just acting very miserable with a lot of tail action and belly kicking.


----------



## cassie

Lol I would love for them to be earlier!! Fancy should go tonight n Lexi tomorrow night lol but I honestly dnt think they will...



I so wish I could help watch I'm from Australia n it's my daytime right now so I can watch while I'm at the office... Wish I could watch your girls


----------



## Sandy B

cassie said:


> Lol I would love for them to be earlier!! Fancy should go tonight n Lexi tomorrow night lol but I honestly dnt think they will...
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I could help watch I'm from Australia n it's my daytime right now so I can watch while I'm at the office... Wish I could watch your girls


I wish you could watch too. Maybe one of these days we will get a high speed internet option besides a wireless card and can be on marestare. Knowing that people such as yourself were watching, would help me sleep. Well I hope you have a great day in beautiful Australia!


----------



## Eagle

I am crossing my fingers that the girls are busy making udders


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> I am crossing my fingers that the girls are busy making udders


No, their udders have the spickets shut off or something. They were way fuller a week ago then they are now, and Fancy hoochie was more relaxed & elongated last week then this week. It is so weird to have them regress. This is a first time for me to have them go backwards or stay so idle for so long in the make up department. I am stumped






I think they are so loving all the attention and spoiling that they have decided to milk the system and enjoy it while they can. Lexi kept me up almost all night as she decided she was going to lay flat for long periods of time and get in some good snoozing. So I had to keep myself up and wait until she would go sternal or get up to turn the Equipage back on, cause for some reason I can not figure out how to stop the alarm when they stay flat so I have to turn the pager off.


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy - you should be able to just push the on-off switch IN (not left or right) to get it to stop buzzing.You may have to hold it a few seconds. Gosh I would be getting NO sleep if I couldn't shut it off! Now, I did accidentally shut the pager off the other night after one of them set it off, so I got a lot more sleep that night. I am being more careful now.


----------



## AnnaC

I'm sorry that they are being such 'naughty' girls for you Sandy, bless them!!

This sitting up waiting for them to make their minds up always makes me wonder why we do it - until I see that gorgeous little new miracle that is the end product. Then suddenly it all becomes worth while and the exhaustion and triedness is forgotten.





Hang in there Sandy - it wont be long now!


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Sandy - you should be able to just push the on-off switch IN (not left or right) to get it to stop buzzing.You may have to hold it a few seconds. Gosh I would be getting NO sleep if I couldn't shut it off! Now, I did accidentally shut the pager off the other night after one of them set it off, so I got a lot more sleep that night. I am being more careful now.


That is what I thought too. I have tried hitting the re-set button all different ways to stop the alarm but as long as they are laying in that flat position it keeps going off. Yet, if they are scratching and it alarms and say they stop scratching, after 30-40 seconds of alarm I can hit the re-set button and it stops. Again, the problem is when they are sleeping flat out, it will not stop alarming no matter what I do unless I turn it off and wait for them to go sternal or get up. I also did what you did the other night and accidentally fell asleep while waiting for Fancy to wake up. Totally panicked when I woke up with the alarm still in my hand.


----------



## Sandy B

AnnaC said:


> I'm sorry that they are being such 'naughty' girls for you Sandy, bless them!!
> 
> This sitting up waiting for them to make their minds up always makes me wonder why we do it - until I see that gorgeous little new miracle that is the end product. Then suddenly it all becomes worth while and the exhaustion and triedness is forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Sandy - it wont be long now!


I know! I am doing this for my daughter and thats what matters. Since she has school, she can not be on foal patrol at night. At least she home schools and I can have a nap during the day if I need it while she works on school and keeps an eye on her girls. We are just so anxious to have out first mini baby. I love my big foals but the mini babies are a whole new deal for us and we are suffering big anticipation. Like waiting for Santa Claus to come


----------



## targetsmom

Some more things for you to try: I assume everything is new, including your batteries ?? And I found out if the batteries are low the pager emits a beep every minute or so. But if you try new batteries and you still have trouble, you might try disconnecting the battery in the "black box". Turn the box off, turn it over and remove the 2 tiny screws on each side down in the holes. Turn the box back over, lift the top off carefully and disconnect the wires to the battery. Put everything back and try again. Of course if you now have a power failure your system won't work, but many of us are operating that way!

If that still doesn't help, push in and hold the button on the pager while you slide it ON. When it beeps once, LET GO. That should reset it.

Of course I got this from another person on the forum - Reo I think. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Some more things for you to try: I assume everything is new, including your batteries ?? And I found out if the batteries are low the pager emits a beep every minute or so. But if you try new batteries and you still have trouble, you might try disconnecting the battery in the "black box". Turn the box off, turn it over and remove the 2 tiny screws on each side down in the holes. Turn the box back over, lift the top off carefully and disconnect the wires to the battery. Put everything back and try again. Of course if you now have a power failure your system won't work, but many of us are operating that way!
> 
> If that still doesn't help, push in and hold the button on the pager while you slide it ON. When it beeps once, LET GO. That should reset it.
> 
> Of course I got this from another person on the forum - Reo I think. Good luck!!!!


Yup its a brand new system but we heard the intermittent beep and changed all the batteries to be safe. We only got two weeks out of the batteries that came with the new system. I sent an email to Keeport/Equipage asking them but never got a reply. I will re-send it again just in case. We will try the disconnecting the main battery. Thank you for the tip!!


----------



## Sandy B

So I was out staring at both girls just now since they are turned out grazing away. Both girls are getting the "V" but I have to say Fancy's is much more prominent looking to me and farther forward. It looks more pointy if that makes sense. You can once again see both girls flank and stifle area, it almost looks flat in front of their udder, which still are very lacking in my opinion and have not changed in a good 5 days.


----------



## Sandy B

So today it was pretty comical when both the girls were in their paddock side by side holding up the pipe railing.



Both have a more con caved look to their flanks and Fancy is really being a grump towards Lexi.

It could be several more weeks?






:arg!


----------



## AnnaC

It doesn't sound as though you will have to wait that long for these precious babies Sandy - both girls sound as though they are getting pretty close!

Will be saying special prayers for you, Gracie and for them.


----------



## griggsmel

Sandy, I understand your sleepless nights, it's tough! Just remember that those udders can change in an hour. So when you bring them in for the night and check them and see no progress, that doesn't mean it won't happen in an hour or two. I checked my first girl's udders with no change at all and 5 hours later we were watching the filly nurse. Things can change so fast without a single hint from the mare. Two of my other mamas both had their udders go down, too, but came back in a couple days. Hope you get your babies soon!


----------



## Becky

I agree with Melissa! Udders can go from loose and floppy to firm, tight and ready to foal in just a few hours. All we can do is keep watching and waiting.





As to your Equipage, I would certainly talk to KeePort about it. If you've changed the batteries in both the transmitters and the pagers and it's still not responding correctly, something is wrong. Do you have the antennas attached to the Repeater correctly? The tall antenna needs to be at least 6' above the floor. The short antenna needs to be attached properly before using the system.


----------



## Sandy B

Becky said:


> I agree with Melissa! Udders can go from loose and floppy to firm, tight and ready to foal in just a few hours. All we can do is keep watching and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your Equipage, I would certainly talk to KeePort about it. If you've changed the batteries in both the transmitters and the pagers and it's still not responding correctly, something is wrong. Do you have the antennas attached to the Repeater correctly? The tall antenna needs to be at least 6' above the floor. The short antenna needs to be attached properly before using the system.


The Equipage works fantastic until one of them lays flat out and then the alarm does its job and goes off and I wait the 30-40 seconds it says and push the re-set button and it just keeps alarming *unless* the mare goes up on sternum or gets up which at that point when I hit the re-set button it stops the alarm. I have tried holding the button for 30+ seconds, etc.... The antenna is about 10' off the ground on top of the stall divider wall.


----------



## Sandy B

OK, Fancy is 320 days today and Lexi is 319. So I will take pictures today of bellies. buns, and udders. Last night the girls were actually quiet and I managed to get some sleep



which is good cause I have a bunch of 4-H girls coming here this afternoon to work on showmanship and trail courses and I will need all the energy I can get


----------



## Becky

Sandy, does your pager go through a series of beeps? Like beep, beep, beep, pause and then beep, beep, beep, pause and continues beeping and pausing? If it does that, it has to go through the series of beeps 3 times before it will reset. I lay in bed and count the beeps and pauses 3 times before I press the reset button. Mine resets when I do and doesn't go off again unless the mare moves to start the process again. If I don't let it do 3 'sets' of beeps, it won't reset and just keeps going. I bet you'll get it figured out!


----------



## Sandy B

Becky said:


> Sandy, does your pager go through a series of beeps? Like beep, beep, beep, pause and then beep, beep, beep, pause and continues beeping and pausing? If it does that, it has to go through the series of beeps 3 times before it will reset. I lay in bed and count the beeps and pauses 3 times before I press the reset button. Mine resets when I do and doesn't go off again unless the mare moves to start the process again. If I don't let it do 3 'sets' of beeps, it won't reset and just keeps going. I bet you'll get it figured out!


Yes, but mine has to do a series of "4 sets" before I can re-set it. But again, if the mare stays flat, it will not re-set at that time, just keeps alarming with the series of beeps.


----------



## Sandy B

Fancy 320 days today. Excuse their un-groomed appearance.


----------



## Sandy B

Lexi at 319 days


----------



## Sandy B

The girls udders - Fancy's first and Lexi's second


----------



## bannerminis

Well looking at the mare pics I would have said Fancy first as she looks to have a better "v" but then the udder pics I would have said that Lexi was in the lead. LOL these ladies sure do know how to play the mind games.


----------



## Eagle

It looks like Lexi came up fast on the inside lane and over took Fancy


----------



## Sandy B

bannerminis said:


> Well looking at the mare pics I would have said Fancy first as she looks to have a better "v" but then the udder pics I would have said that Lexi was in the lead. LOL these ladies sure do know how to play the mind games.


Lexi was the one who made up early and even had milk for one day and then it went back to clear. I figured the way she was making up she was going to foal early. Now, it seems Fancy is catching up.



Eagle said:


> It looks like Lexi came up fast on the inside lane and over took Fancy






All I know is they seem to now be in a dead heat



and the winner will be anyones guess.


----------



## Sandy B

My Equipage is not working! Tonight at feeding time I realized that the pager had not gone off today and it always goes off at least a couple times with two mares wearing transmitters. So I pulled the transmitters out to test them and I would not get a page. Replaced all the batteries on the pager and transmitters, checked the main box and antenna and it still is not working. Called Equipage and left message and got called right back. A very nice guy I will say. I have only had the system a few days shy of 3 weeks. He had me try a couple things, but most my husband and I already tried. He is over-nighting a whole new system to me tomorrow but there is a chance that it might not make it until Monday



I also asked him about the re-set button not stopping the alarm when a mare lays flat out and he did say that it should stop the alarming with a push of the re-set button after the 30 second time period. I think its just a faulty pager myself. He was apologetic but that certainly will not help my upcoming sleepless night



and being a worry wart



I really think the girls are days away still but with one girl(Lexi) being a possible maiden I need to expect the unexpected.


----------



## AnnaC

Like you, I dont think the girls are ready to foal yet, but, again like you, it wouldn't stop me worrying!!

So glad that you are getting a new system - I know nothing about it as I have never used one, but from what you have been saying, yours must be faulty. Hope the new one arrives very soon and is a success.


----------



## Eagle

Oh gosh poor you. Just think about how happy Gracie is going to be when she sees her babies



It will all have been worth it.

Yesterday I was stood at the school gate waiting for Alberto to come out and I was chatting to some mum's, one asked when my foals were due so I said April is the dog and then May and June for the horses, she chuckled and said "look out everyone, here comes the zombie woman" she obviously remembers me well from last year


----------



## Becky

Oh no on the Equipage! It's extremely stressful when it isn't working!! I have two systems; one for a backup in case the other doesn't work. Not what most people need to do, but it does give me peace of mind.

I bet your mares hold off until your new system arrives. Which I hope will be this weekend.


----------



## targetsmom

Oh, Sandy, what rotten luck on the Equipage!! Hope the new one arrives quickly and that your mares hold off until it does. I have my old foal buzzer as a back-up, and I may need to use it this year. It needs a baby monitor and there is no reset, so it really isn't a very good substitute for the Equipage. I think at that point I move into the barn.


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> Oh gosh poor you. Just think about how happy Gracie is going to be when she sees her babies
> 
> 
> 
> It will all have been worth it.
> 
> Yesterday I was stood at the school gate waiting for Alberto to come out and I was chatting to some mum's, one asked when my foals were due so I said April is the dog and then May and June for the horses, she chuckled and said "look out everyone, here comes the zombie woman" she obviously remembers me well from last year


"Zombie Woman"



Yes, that describes me since I have been on foal patrol since the second week of February with my Quarter Horse mare. I did get a two week break before the mini mares came on foal watch but now it will be an assembly line until the last one foals and she is due the very end of May.

Well it was back to the old set the alarm every hour last night.



The girls were very quiet and Lexi did a lot of laying down. This morning there were two piles of cowpattie poops that got Gracie all excited and running in the house to tell me



Fancy appears to be the culprit as she had some staining on her bum. Fancy's left spicket is filling but her right is soft and flabby. Lexi's udder is about the same but does have a bit more fluid coming out that is clear and sticky. Both girls appear to have softened in the bums a little more. Today Lexi has joined Fancy in the 320 day club and we are moving along at a snails pace


----------



## Sandy B

You know, I was just thinking. I have been letting our girls out to graze daily for a few hours and started wondering, what is the grass in my back yard (it is not a planted grass, just natural) contains a endophite fescue that could be causing the girls' udders to slow in developing? How would I recognize if this natural grass contains an endophite fescue??


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Sandy, try not to think of more things to worry you. i would think it very unlikely that there is anything of the nasty variety lurking in your grass. Lots of other mares seem to be having bags that keep filling and then going 'backwards' again at the moment.

I'm sure your girls will be fine.





Did the new system arrive??


----------



## Sandy B

OK, I will take a very deep breath and let it out



Alrighty, I feel better now





And the new system was being over-nighted today but there was no guarantee it would be delivered on Saturday



I pray it comes


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Seems alot of our mares udders are going up and down. I think they like to tease us!


----------



## Eagle

Sandy please chill, deep breaths and even a few



if necessary



I have no fescue here in Italy yet my girl Odette started to fill her shopping bag and then it shrunk back down again, who knows it might be the weather or the moon influence but we just sit and wait



You are not alone


----------



## Sandy B

Ladies I am not sure what I would do without you to hold my hand through this, thank you



I am breathing better today and just trying to tell myself these girls are horses and I have foaled countless of them out. I just pray that the new system arrives today.





The girls were pretty quiet last night. Lexi once again laid down a lot and slept last night and she also had quite a bit of tail swishing and foot stomping going on. This morning, Gracie reports that Fancy's udder is larger and firmer than it has been and Lexi's is a tad bigger.


----------



## Sandy B

Wooohooooooooo!!!!



The new replacement Equipage System came today and it is working



It even resets after the alarm goes off for thirty seconds, even if the mare stays flat out



, something the last one never did do. Kudos to Ken and Equipage for quickly taking care of the faulty system.

The girls had a nice long turnout today on the grass, in the sunshine. Lexi acted a little anxious off and one today, definitely not her normal self. Then tonight she did not finish all her grain. Both girls udders were more filled tonight then they were this morning which is usually the opposite. Go figure that one??? Nothing coming out of Fancy's and only a tiny bit of slightly cloudy sticky stuff out of Lexi. Again, Lexi just might be a maiden mare. Can you find out from AMHA if a mare had any registered foals? I also noticed Lexi doing a lot of bedding sniffing last night and then today when I put them back in the stall.

Tomorrow will be like today where someone will be here at all times and my hubby and I take turns taking Gracie to my parents for the annual family Easter event. Thank goodness they only live 15 minutes away. The countdown continues......


----------



## targetsmom

So glad to hear you got your replacement Equipage and that it works properly!!!

Anyone who has signed up for the AMHA Studbook online (I just realized I haven't paid for this year yet) can easily find out if the mare has registered foals by entering either the registration number or name.

On the grain thing- Toffee wasn't finishing her grain for a couple of days and then started eating it all again. They sure like to keep us guessing.


----------



## Sandy B

The girls are wearing their halter monitors now. Lexi is not eating her hay much either tonight, juts a little nibble here and there, otherwise standing pretty darn still.


----------



## AnnaC

Yes, like Diane, I got quite excited when I read that there was no reduction in their bags yesterday evening - means they are getting close!!

So glad your new system arrived safely - it sounds brilliant.


----------



## Becky

So glad your new Equipage arrived and it's working properly!!!! They are a life saver (literally!) when they are working and soooo stressful when they are not.

Sounds like your girls are getting close. Exciting!!!


----------



## targetsmom

I think it is your turn now Sandy.. keeping fingers crossed for you. Estimates were not too far off here on when Mira would foal, so trust those estimates.


----------



## Sandy B

Happy Easter everyone! I just came home from my turn at my parents Easter festivities. My hubby just headed for his turn there now and will bring Gracie home when he comes back.

We had a new issue this morning when I woke up and realized Lexi was laying flat out and the alarm was not going off. After 90 minutes of trouble-shooting we figured out what had happened. My hubby installed a new camera with night vision in the second stall late yesterday afternoon and he plugged it in to the same extension cord at the Equipage. For some reason sharing the same cord would not let the Equipage work right. Once my hubby got it on its on plug in, it is now working once again. YEAH!!!!




I hope this is the last of our Equipage problems, I am just glad that this time it was something we did wrong that was easily fixed. I do think that I will order at least one more pager though.

I thought we might have an Easter foal as Lexi was very restless last night doing a lot of stall walking, excessive bun rubbing, leg scratching, side biting, tail swishing and head bobbing. Then at about 5 am he quieted down and laid down for a good hour. She also took another long nap in the later morning. Her appetite is not as strong for her hay and she did not finish grain last night but she is grazing real good.

Both girls udders fill fuller during the day!!?? That is just weird as normally they fill and are fullest in the early AM. By evening feeding time, they are both filled not too bad. Crazy mini girls!


----------



## Sandy B

I took a couple pictures with my cell phone tonight of the girls udders. The pics are not the greatest quality but you can see that Lexi's udder is more developed. Lexi did eat her grain tonight, but is standing off by herself and not eating her hay. She did graze a lot today though. She is a bit grumpy and was not too willing to stand still to get her bum and udder checked which has not been like her. She might just be tired of all the checks, who knows.

Lexi @322 days







Fancy @ 323 days


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Lexi sure looks good in the udder department. I'm thinking Fancy has a bit to go -- to get those nipples separated and pointing down.	Keep us posted on Lexi -- maybe a side view picture or two of both girls -- if Lexi doesn't surprise us all tonight!


I will ge more pictures tomorrow of the girls with my real camera. I think Lexi still need to fill more yet, especially in her nipples, but who knows as she could be a maiden mare. Yes Fancy still has a ways to go. I contacted her old owner and asked is she remembered her previous foaling habits.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update



They are making progress so it won't be long.


----------



## Sandy B

I talked to Fancy's old owner and she said that Fancy made up pretty textbook, in that she went close to 340 days and that when her udder got large and she got her colostrum in, she foaled that night. That she has always had small foals too. I am glad to know this and she does have quite a ways to go in the udder department. Lexi is still the unknown at whether she is a maiden mare. If anyone has stud book access and can look and see if she has any registered foals, that might help??? Lexi's vulva is relaxing and she is no longer liking us checking her various departments out



She has been laying down A LOT!! Last night I swear it was 75% of the night she was down and a lot of the time flat. Her alarm was going off non-stop. She has already been down today a couple times too. She acting fine otherwise, well except that of a late term mare.


----------



## AnnaC

News for you Sandy - Lexi foaled a filly foal in 05, reg in AMHA stud book "Silver Laces Maggie May". The sire was Sugar Creek Patent Pending and the breeders were Rick and Jamie Ronneberg.

So this will be Lexi's 2nd foal, although it has been a few years since she last foaled (unless she has had more that haven't been registered?).


----------



## chandab

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I checked her in the AMHR Studbook and she isn't listed, so the one foal showing in the AMHA is the only recorded one!


That's a huge deal, there are quite a few people out there that sell foals on app, and the new owner never registers them. My Baybe has had like 5 foals, but only 1 or 2 were ever registered (I don't know if I checked both registeries or just one for registered foals).


----------



## Sandy B

AnnaC said:


> News for you Sandy - Lexi foaled a filly foal in 05, reg in AMHA stud book "Silver Laces Maggie May". The sire was Sugar Creek Patent Pending and the breeders were Rick and Jamie Ronneberg.
> 
> So this will be Lexi's 2nd foal, although it has been a few years since she last foaled (unless she has had more that haven't been registered?).





Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I checked her in the AMHR Studbook and she isn't listed, so the one foal showing in the AMHA is the only recorded one!
> 
> It's always nice to know that they have foaled before, so at least everything has been stretched out before. Keep us posted on her udder and how her hooha is doing!
> 
> Keep us posted!! We're all anxiously awaiting these babies with you and Gracie!!!!


You guys are so awesome!! Thank you so much!!!



I feel much better knowing she has foaled at least one foal before. I will post some more pictures that I took today.


----------



## Sandy B

Lexi is 323 days and has been laying down A LOT on both sternum and flat out. I have also noticed that both she and Fancy's foals seem way less active. Lexi's foal has always been less active than Fancy's, but both I have to look and feel long and hard to see any movement. Fancy I think has weeks to go, the only thing that I see that make me question this is her vulva seems a lot more relaxed and her tailhead is more prominent. Lexi has much more udder development and again laying down all the time, but less in the way of her hoochie being relaxed.

Lexi 323 days


----------



## Sandy B

More Lexi


----------



## Sandy B

Fancy 324 days


----------



## Sandy B

More Fancy


----------



## Eagle

Both girls look great



I think you have at least a week before any action, who knows though with these chips


----------



## Sandy B

Good morning my friends! This was the first morning that both girls udders have followed the rules and been fuller in the am. Fancy's right side of her udder finally has some fill. I still think Fancy is a couple weeks away, Lexi I think will go sooner if she keeps going the way she is going.

Does anyone know why Lexi lays down so much though? She spend a lot of time laying down and it just seems odd to me.


----------



## Eagle

Morning Sandy



It is probably due to the extra weight, her legs are getting tired. We know all about lazy girls here just ask Cassie



her gorgeous mare Suzie would lay out flat for nearly the whole night. They usually stop this as they get close to foaling as it gets too uncomfy for them.

Good news about their udders filling


----------



## Sandy B

Ok, good to know. Yes, Lexi lays flat out I swear a good 50% of the night. At least now, my new Equipage system will let me re-set the alarm when she stays flat so that I do not have stay awake the entire time she is flat out. Poor Gracie is wondering if these girls will ever foal. She is so ready for her babies!!


----------



## AnnaC

Both girls are looking really good Sandy, progressing nicely, but with a little way to go yet. Most of my girls spend a large amount of time laying flat out at nights in the last few weeks before foaling too - they snore, grunt and puff as well, the 'noise' in the maternity unit has to be heard to be believed. LOL!!


----------



## Sandy B

Just went out to pick the girls' stall before bed (Grace & I take turns) and poor Fancy has been rubbing her buns so hard that her tail bone hair looks like a rats nest and she has even got "raw" red scratches in her vulva (not the red they get before they foal) from rubbing so hard. Poor girl. Her vulva is also so loose that it just does not match her udder development at all. Plus it looks like the foal is no longer in the right position as her tummy is now bulged out more on one side. Lexi's udder is developing nicely, but no major changes. Seeing all these new babies born, just makes the anticipation so much harder. Come on girls!! Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## Eagle

Calm and deep breaths



your babies will be here before you know it. You can use diaper rash cream if she is sore.

Hugs from afar


----------



## bannerminis

Your mares look really well. One way or another you will have a couple of babies in the next couple of wks but the wait feels like a slow torture LOL


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> Calm and deep breaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your babies will be here before you know it. You can use diaper rash cream if she is sore.
> 
> Hugs from afar





bannerminis said:


> Your mares look really well. One way or another you will have a couple of babies in the next couple of wks but the wait feels like a slow torture LOL


Seeing all these darling babies being born is torture!!



I think I can officially say that these minis have stolen my heart and not just Gracie's



I love the momma mares any way and that is my passion in the big horses, so add the lil cuteness of the mini mommas and I am a goner!



I love going in the stall and having both girls want to be with me to be loved on. It is nice having them away from the herd and getting individual love and attention. You get to see their real personalities and really bond with them. I am finding that Gracie and I are now fighting over who gets to go check them. I have always been major smitten with Gracie's lil stallion as you can't help but be gaga over him. He is such a special boy and those baby blues he has makes your heart pitter patter


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

It is sooooo hard to wait. But soooooo worth it when they are born!


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy, believe me, I know just what you are going through, although I can't imagine how much harder the waiting is for Gracie. As soon as your first mare has a nice healthy foal for you, it will all be worth it!! And then (I hate to tell you) - you will have to wait some more for the other mares. I honestly think they feel the same way once they see that first baby!


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Sandy, believe me, I know just what you are going through, although I can't imagine how much harder the waiting is for Gracie. As soon as your first mare has a nice healthy foal for you, it will all be worth it!! And then (I hate to tell you) - you will have to wait some more for the other mares. I honestly think they feel the same way once they see that first baby!


I know you all know exactly what we are going through. Both of us are just so excited to cuddle a tiny baby. Once these babies are born Gracie will never get any school work done (she is home schooled). I will just have to make her take her school books out to the field with her and hope she gets a page or two done while she sits among her moms and babies.

We have had rotten weather yesterday and today. Torrential downpours and flooding. So glad the two on watch are nice and toasty in their stall. We have held off from examining them this morning as Lexi is getting grumpy about it. I will report if there are any positive changes.


----------



## Sandy B

So call me crazy, maybe even as crazy as the weather we have been having, but Gracie and I took on 5 orphan kittens to bottle feed. They are about 3-4 days old. I figure we are on foal patrol around the clock any ways that we might as well be foster moms' to a littler of kittens. They are so tiny and cute. I have done this many times before but this time I am trying out a kitten glop recipe to feed them rather than the over the counter KMR or something like it. They seem to really like it and are feeding well. Gracie loves it of course and even volunteered to get up and do the 2AM feeding last night. We have them on a every 3 hour schedule and they seem to be doing well. We could use your prayers that it continues that way.

We have had some crazy weather here in Cali the last few days. Torrential rain, T-storms, wind, hail, etc..... Lexi and Fancy seemed to be doing well until this afternoon when we got a break in the weather and we went to let them out to graze and we checked others and discovered that BOTH their udders and soft and flabby



They both have been progressing the last week slowly but surely and Lexi's udder has even started to feel warm, then today they are mushy soft???? I give up



! So weird!!


----------



## Sandy B

Today Fancy is 331 days and Lexi 330 days from last breeding date. Not much going on in the way of changes except the girls udders seem to get fuller during the day which is just so opposite of what is normally, normal. I went ahead and took more pictures today and as you can see the progression is very minimal. Both girls hoohas are the same as well.

Fancy's previous "V" seems to have disappeared. 331 days today


----------



## Sandy B

More Fancy


----------



## Sandy B

Lexi- 330 days


----------



## Sandy B

More Lexi. Sorry for so many posts with pictures, The pictures MB are too large to load more than 2 photos most the time, and I am unsure how to make them smaller to load. Not the most computer literate person.


----------



## Eagle

Lexi is looking good.



Fancy is still thinking about it. Lol


----------



## Becky

My guesses - Fancy still has some time to go. Lexi may decide to foal this week. And there you have it!


----------



## bannerminis

Fancys udder doenst look half as good as Lexis so I agree Lexi might foal towards the weekend and Fancy next week some time IF they both progress as they are now but as we have seen the can swap roles just to add in that little bit of extra crazy


----------



## AnnaC

They are both looking great Sandy.





Lexi certainly seems to be the front runner - for now LOL!!

Hope your little kitties survive - perhaps a picture or three when you have a moment (or should that be IF you have a moment!)


----------



## targetsmom

Hope Lexi has a foal for you SOON, and while you are enjoying that one, that Fancy provides a playmate! I find myself getting as anxious for you and Gracie as I am about our own mares!

As far as photos are concerned, I have a photobucket account (free) which accepts photos of any size and makes it easy to insert photos in posts. You have to use the photo icon above the reply area, but it also lets you put the photos exactly where you want them. There is still a limit to the number in any one post though.

Well, in the middle of this reply our pager went off, so it seems to be working! Sox was scratching her head on the door frame.


----------



## Eagle

How are the girls looking Sandy?


----------



## Eagle

Oh lord, have people nothing better to do! Sandy come back here, we are stress free


----------



## Sandy B

LMBO!!! I am sorry, I could not help myself as I get irritated by one person in particular knowing it all. I am done saying what I had to say even though I really wanted to just say one more thing.... I really am trying to be a good girl





I so love this forum and all the crazy wonderful women in here.

The girls are just baking the spots on their foals. Lexi is looking real close. Her udder is staying fuller and feels warm to the touch but I still can't get much fluid out. Her vulva is a little brighter red inside but still has a way to go to relax IMO. I know this all can happen very quick though. Fancy's udder still leaves a lot to be desired, but I swear sometimes her hooha looks like it might just hang down to her hocks it is so swollen and long, but it is still a pale pink inside. Gracie just came in from picking stalls before bed one more time and said the girls look so over being pregnant.


----------



## cassie

naw how cute, I bet they are over it, poor mumma's

your girls are looking so good! can't wait to see their beautiful healthy babies really soon!

the girls are right, hang around here Sandy we're all a happy family in the nursery





hey we should get our forum changed to the Nursery hehe that could be fun.

good luck with foaling Sandy, I sure wish we could help watch your girls!


----------



## Eagle

Sandy B said:


> LMBO!!! I am sorry, I could not help myself as I get irritated by* one person in particular knowing it all*. I am done saying what I had to say even though I really wanted to just say one more thing.... I really am trying to be a good girl


There are a couple that I just can't cope with so I just stay away for much of the time, Lord knows what I would do if they turned up here





I am glad the girls are well and progressing even if it is slowly. How many days are they now?


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy- I keep thinking about you and Gracie and sure hope you get a nice healthy foal or two SOON. And if you were reading our thread, you can see that things can change very quickly, and your guesses may not always be right, but with some help from the great folks on here, things can come out just fine.


----------



## Eagle

Well said Ms President


----------



## Sandy B

Dr. Taylor is always very professional and is the only real vet that I listen too on the forum. Not sure how the "other person" thinks they can argue that knowledge. Oh well, I am much better off sating here with all you crazy ladies in the Nutty Nursery





Fancy is 334 days and Lexi 333. Both girl were down a lot last night, but peaceful. However Lexi is doing a TON of hind leg itching, looks like she is dancing and she is also holding up walls a lot with her buns. Lexi's udder was also huge this morning! Here are some pictures Gracie took with her cell phone. What do you think?


----------



## Eagle

Don't think about it anymore, it really isn't worth getting upset about. You can't fix stupid





Anyway could you ask Gracie to take a pic of her udder from behind for us please


----------



## Sandy B

While I wait for Gracie to get a rear udder shot, here is the other "thing" that is keeping me up around the clock... 5 kittens. I estimate their age between 7-10 days old. A couple of them are just starting to open their eyes. Annie, who I say with all seriousness, is the greatest dog ever, has taken on the doo-ty of cleaning the kittens from head to bum after we bottle feed them. She gets up around the clock with Gracie or I to clean them up at every feeding. She is I think 10 years old not and had several litters of show pups over the years but is now spayed. She loves these tiny babies.


----------



## Sandy B

OK here we go-

First picture is of Lexi on April 16th at 330 days and the second one taken today at 333 days


----------



## MeganH

She is filling great!


----------



## bannerminis

OMG isnt that the cutest thing ever. Annie looks so chuffed with her babies. Its almost too cute for words.


----------



## Sandy B

Here is another comparison shot of Lexi's udder taken at 330 & 333 days. What do you think?


----------



## Eagle

Yep I thought so but wanted to check a rear view, she hit the sales I think



that is what I call a serious shopper. Yippeee not long now!

Thanks for the pics of your proud doggy, she is just adorable


----------



## AnnaC

Isn't it wonderful how we all wax lyrical over udder shopping!! No wonder they all this the nutty forum. LOL!!

But your girls are doing beautifully - not long to wait now.





Oh and that picture of little Annie and her new babies is just gorgeous!


----------



## Sandy B

You guys crack me up! Udder shopping, eh?? I just hope she shopped at Nostrums sales racks to get a high quality at a good deal.

I told Gracie that her girl is definitely close and here is what she did









But now she is panicked about going to her 4-H meeting tonight.


----------



## Sandy B

Gracie went to her 4-H meeting. I dropped her off and came back home(just a few miles away) and now that her daddy is home, he can pick her up while I keep an eye on things. Lexi's udder stayed full all day. Still can hardly get anything out of it though, so I imagine that will be the next thing to change. Her hooha is definitely changing color too. Then there is Fancy, she is just going to carry her little one a lot longer unless she catches on to Lexi's hormonal changes.

I have a 4-H Intermediate Horse group meeting her Sunday afternoon and the kids all keep saying that the greatest meeting would be to watch a foal be born........ I wonder....


----------



## cassie

that would be amazing for your little 4 Hr's to be able to watch one or two mares foaling. its such an awesome experience!

I can't wait for your girls to foal! I want to see the smile on Gracie's face when she cuddles her new baby foal for the first time!!

safe foaling !


----------



## targetsmom

And I have a 4-H meeting here Saturday afternoon and of course our kids would love to see a foal born while they are here. Except it is school vacation and not all will make it! We are having meeting anyway because some of the kids (and parents!) haven't met Bunny or Clyde yet. So maybe some 4-Hers will have extra special meetings this weekend.


----------



## Sandy B

Would that not be awesome if Lexi did foal while they were here??? Not much to report today except that Lexi did not lay down hardly at all last night or today which has not been the norm for her. She is still crossing those hind legs and itching them. I think she is trying to keep the foal in



Her udder is almost to capacity IMO, just her nipples could fill a little more and I can hardly get anything out. It looks a little bit cloudy and tacky between my fingers. Gracie did a big grooming on the two girls today and washed their bums and scrubbed their tails. They liked the beauty treatment and of course the attention. I can't wait to be able to show you all a picture of Gracie holding her very first baby.


----------



## cassie

We can't wait to see the picture of Gracie holding her first baby she sounds like a very special young lady





Come on Lexi



we want to see that gorgeous baby your hiding in there


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

We want to get involved in 4h around here. It is such a great thing to offer! Children (and adults too) learn so much! Come on Lexi lets get this party started.


----------



## Eagle

It sounds like she is getting really close


----------



## Sandy B

Sorry guys I have not updated. We had a crazy busy day yesterday here and today is no different. The girls are holding steady, no real changes


----------



## bannerminis

So they torment you another day. Dont ya just love those mares LOL


----------



## Sandy B

Okay, so I finally can breathe. The 4-H meeting was great yesterday. The kids are preparing for the Placer County 4-H qualifying show for the Ca. State Fair. Then we had a BBQ and then today my in-laws came in to town to attend Gracie's piano recital.

The girls have not changed again in days. The only thing I keep forgetting to report is that Lexi almost does not look pregnant anymore if you know what I mean. At some angles you have to look twice to tell she is pregnant. Her udder is the same, her hooha the same....... so boring......GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Sandy B

Thought I would take pictures and update this morning. Today Fancy is 338 days and Lexi 337.

LEXI-









Fancy-


----------



## Eagle

They can't hold on much longer surely?


----------



## Becky

I would say that Lexi looks very close to foaling from her udder. I wouldn't take my eyes off of her. Is it firm yet? Can you get milk?


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> They can't hold on much longer surely?


I have tried asking them directly but they just ignore me. Fancy's hooha is so floppy and relaxed its crazy, but her udder department is extremely lacking. Lexi's udder nicely filled, but waiting for nipples to fill for days now and nothing is happening.


----------



## Sandy B

Becky said:


> I would say that Lexi looks very close to foaling from her udder. I wouldn't take my eyes off of her. Is it firm yet? Can you get milk?


I can barely get anything at all from her udder and its still a clear-yellow and the amount I can get out even after bumping the udder and milking awhile is about the size of a stick pin head.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Lexi looks "flat-sided" with a good udder and it looks like her hooha is beginning to swell a bit !! Just wonderful -- watch her closely! Fancy looks like baby is still riding a little "left" of center, her udder looks like a couple more days of filling should do it, and her hooha looks like she's elongated and swelling a bit too. These are two girls that are very close, I think! Keep a good watch! It shouldn't be long now!


Yes, Lexi barely look pregnant right now. Its a weird look to me. Her hooha looks the same to me but I am looking at it every day. Both girls are a tad more brighter pink inside though, Lexi more so. Can't get anything out of the udders though, even after some effort.


----------



## Sandy B

I just got Gracie tucked in my bed and my hubby tucked in on the couch because Gracie insists on sleeping with me so she can see the camera as when she did the final evening cheek and stall pick, she said Fancy's hooha was so mushy that the baby is bound to just fall out. I would say that her udder would have to do miraculous things really fast for that to happen. And yes Fancy's hooha has been preparing for the event for weeks, its too bad her udder would not cooperate too. Lexi is back to doing some intense bun rubbing today after a couple days what seemed like a lot less of it.

So I am off to bed my nutty nursery friends! Sweet dreams and I hope any babies that are born are all healthy and momma too!!


----------



## AnnaC

I wouldn't take my eyes off Lexi either. The fact that you said she doesn't really look pregnant any more could mean that the foal is dropping/has dropped into the foaling position - Lexi has suddenly lost her 'round' shape. Her nipples could fill at the last minute, dont worry about getting milk from her, lots of mares dont want you pinching their supplies. LOL!! But keep a really good eye on the colour inside her hooha as this might be the last sign that you see!

I think Fancy has a little longer to go yet, but that could change suddenly of course! They are both looking good Sandy and Gracie will soon have two beautiful little babies to look after!


----------



## MeganH

Sandy- With my mare I could not get much to anything out when I milked her until less then 12 hours before she foaled. Once Laney's nipples filled (about 1pm) I waited for my hubby to get home and we were able to get pure milk out VERY easily (around 8pm) and Laney foaled right after 10pm. So I agree Lexi looks very good.. keep an eye out for dripping or filling the nipples and I think once you get milk it will be no time.


----------



## Sandy B

Todays update-

Fancy 339 days and Lexi 338 days

I finally was able to get a drop of fluid out of Lexi's udder this morning without much effort. It is still pretty clear. Her hooha is looking a tad more swollen, but not elongated. Fancy looks the same, no changes to her.


----------



## Eagle

another step closer


----------



## a mini dream come true

The waiting is agony, but it will all be worth it. Each step is a step closer to having those beautiful foals. Praying for perfect foaling and heathy babies.


----------



## griggsmel

Wow, still waiting! I haven't logged on in a while due to lack of sleep myself thanks to wonderful foal watch



You look so close! I wouldn't let the fact that you're not getting milk deter you. My mare wouldnt give me a stitch of milk no matter what I did and two or three hours later she was dripping tons of milk and baby came within an hour. Milk comes fast and your girls look pretty close! Hopefully you won't get them both in one night, huh?


----------



## Sandy B

As Melissa said above, I hope you do not get them both in one night. LOL! I thought maybe that was going to happen last night as Fancy went through a real restless stage of stall walking and major tail swishing and a lot of elevation. Lexi was stomping her feet (maybe just mad at Fancy for the interruption) and would walk a few steps forward then back a few steps and raise her neck up as if to stretch. This lasted for about an hour then the switch was turned off and all was quiet again.

Girls are 339 & 340 days today. Today, I am going to separate them and put them in to their own stalls at night. Since my stalls are large (horse sized) they have been sharing at night and I wonder if that is not helping. I am wondering if I should bring in two additional buddies of theirs and put them in the adjoining paddocks that hook on to their stalls so that they can see a friend. Otherwise I am afraid they would have a fit if they can not see anyone. My husband put on chain link gates on the stalls so that they can see out of the stall, otherwise they would not be able to see out at all. What do you guys think?


----------



## targetsmom

Sounds like you keep your horses a lot like we do. Ours are used to seeing buddies and we used stall screens with other horses outside the screens right up until they foaled. Except for Sox; we have started closing her door and it really doesn't bother her at this point. I think when they are this close to foaling that is about all they think about. This is also why many people bring their mares "in" to their foaling stalls at around 300 days gestation so they can get used to their new surroundings. And of course once they foal all they care about is that foal! Keeping fingers crossed for you and Gracie.


----------



## Eagle

Yes great idea, they need their privacy but they also need to feel part of the herd still.


----------



## Sandy B

OK, glad you guys think it is a good idea. BTW- Lexi is a major grump today and both mares hooha are changing shades of pink.


----------



## cassie

all good progress, glad to hear everything is going well



I think the idea of letting them see their buddies is great as well



I do the same thing, as my stable was built for my big horse we put a mesh gate as the door so my little mini's can still see out to their friends.

You and Gracie are such great mum's to your horses. come on girls we want to see your babies now please


----------



## Sandy B

Okay, the girls are now separated and seemed so quiet that we did not bring their buddies in, but they can see them (in daylight) across the way regardless. Fancy is acting just a bit irritated thought tonight about it but Lexi is all calm and happy. Both girls have been doing a lot of back leg rubbing and stomping today and I Lexi's hooha is looking even more swollen and her tail head a bit loser. Fancy though is looking very red inside her hooha. Not sure if its from all the butt rubbing or if its getting close. Her udder still lacks big time though.


----------



## Sandy B

Well we are at 341 & 342 days and NO CHANGES to either one!!!!!






The only thing slightly different is that Lexi had two piles of cow patties this morning, but there is still nothing coming out of her udder, no additional hooha changes, nothing. Fancy's nipples are still touching, she looks weeks away. I went back over all the breeding records just to make sure I did not mess up on due dates. LOL! Gracie checked the other three remaining mares that are still out in the pasture and she said all three are beginning to bag up. They are due May 18, may 24 and June 1. Jasmine the one due May 18th foaled at 330 days her former owner told me. So Lexi and Fancy better get there hoohas' in gear as I do not have enough stalls......


----------



## Eagle

Try not to worry Sandy, once they decide it is time they will make those final changes fast. I bet the other girls will foal late too. We are all in the same boat this year :arg! My mare that is 283 days has a better udder than my mare that is 312 days


----------



## Sandy B

I told Gracie she needs to pony them over jumps or up and down hills....


----------



## targetsmom

Oh Sandy, I do feel your pain!!! I think I just went through this, the not having enough stalls (or cameras), the "who will be next?", etc, and I made it through. It wasn't easy and I will feel better when Mira is home, but we ended up with three lovely LIVE, HEALTHY foals. One thing I didn't realize is how your sense of time gets so out of whack. Even yesterday (was it only yesterday????) when our last foal was born, as we went to put everyone to bed and to blanket the new filly, I said to my husband "I can't remember what she wore last night." and he reminded me SHE HADN'T BEEN BORN YET!!! So each day to you seems like forever....when it is just ONE DAY CLOSER TO A FOAL.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

targetsmom said:


> Oh Sandy, I do feel your pain!!! I think I just went through this, the not having enough stalls (or cameras), the "who will be next?", etc, and I made it through. It wasn't easy and I will feel better when Mira is home, but we ended up with three lovely LIVE, HEALTHY foals. One thing I didn't realize is how your sense of time gets so out of whack. Even yesterday (was it only yesterday????) when our last foal was born, as we went to put everyone to bed and to blanket the new filly, I said to my husband "I can't remember what she wore last night." and he reminded me SHE HADN'T BEEN BORN YET!!! So each day to you seems like forever....when it is just ONE DAY CLOSER TO A FOAL.


So True!


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Oh Sandy, I do feel your pain!!! I think I just went through this, the not having enough stalls (or cameras), the "who will be next?", etc, and I made it through. It wasn't easy and I will feel better when Mira is home, but we ended up with three lovely LIVE, HEALTHY foals. One thing I didn't realize is how your sense of time gets so out of whack. Even yesterday (was it only yesterday????) when our last foal was born, as we went to put everyone to bed and to blanket the new filly, I said to my husband "I can't remember what she wore last night." and he reminded me SHE HADN'T BEEN BORN YET!!! So each day to you seems like forever....when it is just ONE DAY CLOSER TO A FOAL.


I think it has especially seems so long since we started watching them at 300 days because we were so gun-shy after last year. I was scared to death that they would foal with no udder, no warning, etc., and I could not bare the thought of losing one from not being prepared. I know that you can relate to my thoughts especially. You are right, I could not believe when I realized today was Friday already. The days are one big blur and I am just so tired. I would give anything for one whole night of sleep.

Lexi did not finish her breakfast this morning but did do a good job grazing today and eating her grain tonight. Her udder is so huge, but I still can not get anything out but a tiny bit. The only thing that has me scratching my head is her hooha is really red inside and not just on the perimeter. I am not sure if its from all the butt rubbing or that she is ready to foal. She is really feeling miserable.

Fancy is the same, nipples still touching and her belly is enormous in size but she does not act that miserable.


----------



## mthowdy

Oh man, I don't want to get too excited or anything- and because I am a total newbie I wouldn't rely on anything I say- but to me that sounds very promising for a foal soon!

I'd definitely be keeping my eye on Lexi, well both of them actually, but I know you are already doing that!!

Can't wait to hear what the night brings


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy, I can REALLY relate because we were so gun-shy having lost one last year at 299 days that we started watching at 285 days!!!!

I saw your post tonight while I was just checking on the latest filly and was so hoping it was a foal announcement, but I bet there will be one very soon. I could not get milk from Sox earlier this week - just a few short/long days ago - and then suddenly it was sticky and she foaled within 12 hours. And we have this most ADORABLE solid bay filly.


----------



## Becky

I'm thinking you will have a foal soon. I never could get a drop of milk from Just Magic before foaling and now Love Chant is the same way. I strictly am going by udder size and firmness to determine when foaling is imminent. I was right on Just Magic and hopefully, will be on Love Chant too.

So, just go with your gut, keep watching and I bet there will be a baby very soon.


----------



## griggsmel

Sandy B said:


> Okay, the girls are now separated and seemed so quiet that we did not bring their buddies in, but they can see them (in daylight) across the way regardless. Fancy is acting just a bit irritated thought tonight about it but Lexi is all calm and happy. Both girls have been doing a lot of back leg rubbing and stomping today and I Lexi's hooha is looking even more swollen and her tail head a bit loser. Fancy though is looking very red inside her hooha. Not sure if its from all the butt rubbing or if its getting close. Her udder still lacks big time though.


My mare scratches her back end all day long and she isn't red inside so I would say it's close to foaling.


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds like it could be any time now with Lexi!! Keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers for a smooth safe foaling.


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you all. We are keeping a very close eye on the girls and Lexi in particular. Lexi is being very slow to eat but she did finish last nights dinner but this morning she took a few nibbles and then went and stood in her corner for a long while and then heads back over to eat a bit more. She and Fancy were both pretty quiet last night, both laid down several times to sleep.

We are going to enjoy our beautiful day here today. Gracie is getting ready to ride after she finishes cleaning stalls and I am going to do yard work and keep an eye on the girls while they are turned out grazing. Will update later with any changes! Thank you all so much for being here for us, you all are the best!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Cant wait for the update! She sounds really close!


----------



## AnnaC

I hope you both enjoy your day Sandy, but do remember to try to get a quick nap (or two) if you can as well! You might have an exciting night in front of you!


----------



## Sandy B

Just as I was hoping to get a nap, my mom brought by my sister who lives a couple hours away and who was here for a over-night visit. Loved seeing there faces but would have loved a nap. Then they begged me to come to dinner with them and my dad. So I called my vet who lives just down the street to ask her if she would be my back-up incase something happens while Gracie stays here to be on foal patrol. I feel a little guilty but but do I need to get away for an hour or so. Plus my husband will be home from work not that long after I am gone.

Gracie rode her jumper today and then washed him and turned him out to graze and the dork started running around and ripped his front shoe off and tore his heel in to his upper frog. It is pretty yucky. I scrubbed with Betadine Scrub and then rinsed allowed to air dry and applied a dressing and wrap to it. I am hoping it will secure back together. She is bummed as she has shows coming up and she is schooling almost daily, but he is going to need at least a week off.

Lexi and Fancy have been out all day grazing. Lexi's udder is so big, warm and tight. I am finally able to get a few more drop out of it, but it is still clear.


----------



## Mima Acres

Your horses are so beautiful. I'm with you, the wait is so hard I'm going crazy! I hope you get to meet your little foals soon. I also wanted to say the pic of the dog and kittens is ADORABLE!!! I hope the baby kitties are doing well


----------



## Sandy B

Well I am back from dinner with my family and Gracie and Dale held the down the fort just fine. Lexi is doing some serious scratching of every part of her body, almost obsessed like and a lot of foot stomping and belly biting. Still only clear fluid. She did dig in to her grain and is nibbling on her hay.

This kittens are doing well. We have noticed one of the white ones is deaf. I am so attached to them that it will be hard to let them go and I am going to be a freak when it comes to them getting the perfect homes. One little guy has been a bit of a challenge but so far so good and all are surviving.


----------



## Sandy B

I decided to take a few pictures tonight to share. I am not sure how much longer poor Lexi can go. I can get a tiny bit if clear sticky fluid out of her udder, but it still takes work to get any out and sometimes I can not gat any out at all. Today while I was checking her one of our dogs was standing in front of her and she lunged at the poor dog with snapping teeth.

Lexi is 343 days today-






Fancy is 344 days today and I am not sure what the heck is going on with her


----------



## Eagle

I think we might be getting a baby soon


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo so do I.






You are now at the stage where popping to go to the loo or to make a cup of coffee could be a big mstake, and things like taking a shower have to be left on the back burner. LOL!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## mthowdy

Wow! Poor Lexi definitely looks ready to pop! About time haha 

Can't wait to check in in the morning and see if there is a little foal!

Good luck, happy and safe foaling!


----------



## Sandy B

I just finished the 3am feeding of the kittens & am now staring at the tv monitor. Lexi & Fancy are both quiet. Lexi is down sternal right now resting peacefully.


----------



## Sandy B

That was quick she is back up. Definitely not her normal 30-40 minute snooze.


----------



## Becky

Lexi looks ready to foal from that udder. I hope that's what she's doing now!


----------



## targetsmom

Hoping no news is good news..... waiting for good news here too.


----------



## Eagle

for a new baby for Gracie to play with


----------



## Sandy B

Good morning! No baby blessings to report. I was hoping to find that Lexi would have her milk in the morning but it's still clear. She is rubbing hunks of her tail hair out.

One weird thing to report is that Fancy squalered & "talked" like a stallion at Lexi through the fence this morning. The only other mare I had do this foaled that same day but Fancy would have to go to Costco & the mall to shop enough to be ready.


----------



## Becky

I've had plenty of mares foal with clear colostrum. It's the stickiness that's important. In fact, most of my mares don't get white milk until well after foaling. Hours usually. The colostrum has been clear to amber colored and that takes a number of hours with a foal nursing before it turns white. So keep watching. And so will we.


----------



## Sandy B

Becky said:


> I've had plenty of mares foal with clear colostrum. It's the stickiness that's important. In fact, most of my mares don't get white milk until well after foaling. Hours usually. The colostrum has been clear to amber colored and that takes a number of hours with a foaling nursing before it turns white. So keep watching. And so will we.


Really? I have never had a "big" mare ever foal without their milk coming in!! It will vary from non fat looking milk to pure milk cream in color, but always milk colored. OK, these minis WILL (have) drive me crazy. With you telling me that these girls will foal with clear liquid, I will for sure be sleeping with one eye open. Lexi's clear fluid is very sticky almost like glue. Its really has gotten sticky in the last 36 hours. She just now triggered the alarm because she was sleeping flat out in the sunshine, legs sticking straight out. She gave my hubby a heart attack because he went out to check her. He thought she was foaling until she rose up on sternum and looked at him with an evil eye, scratched her chin and went flat out and back to snoozing.


----------



## targetsmom

Keep your eyes on Lexi!!!! And keep us posted...


----------



## Becky

Sandy, yes, miniature mares' milk rarely turns white before foaling. I've probably foaled out 200+ miniature mares and I would say only 5% might have white milk before foaling. So don't expect that to happen!

My maiden mare who foaled 2 weeks ago had colostrum that was completely clear when she foaled. Super sticky, though. That's the best indicator of impending delivery. Not the color!


----------



## Sandy B

Thanks Becky for the heads up about the clear colostrum. We are watching her like a hawk already but will watch her even closer. Even Fancy we are watching since she is 345 days. Her squalling and carrying on like a stud tells me her hormones are doing something.

Both girls just got turned out for their afternoon of grazing. The weather is gorgeous and perfect for foaling. Wish they would foal during the day out on the grass in the warm sun


----------



## Eagle

I can't remember who it was but about a week ago someone on here said their mare was acting weird like a stallion, well they foaled that night


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> I can't remember who it was but about a week ago someone on here said their mare was acting weird like a stallion, well they foaled that night


My quarter horse mare did that this year. She was acting so stallion like that day that we had to lock her in her stall and out of the paddock, away from other horses. She foaled late that afternoon, but she had a full bag of milk though where Fancy is major lacking in the department even though she is 345 days today. Fancy is out with Lexi now grazing and is acting fine now though. Weird stuff!


----------



## Eagle

well I guess time will tell if it was a sign


----------



## targetsmom

I think that might have been Mira on Easter. I led her out of her stall and she strutted with her tail up, neck arched, and nickering to the other mares! Foaled within 2 HOURS!!!


----------



## Eagle

of course it was, thanks Mary



I am a bit sleep deprived sorry


----------



## Sandy B

They just got brought in from turnout and both are acting cranky, doing a lot of itching, foot stomping, tails raised..... Basically miserable acting over due mare syndrome. Sitting here watching Grace ride her QH gelding so I get to watch every move they are making.


----------



## Sandy B

I personally went out to check the three other mini girls that are all due to foal from this next month. They have all started their shopping sprees and seem to be almost Fancy in their purchases, so Fancy better get busy. I decided to take a couple pictures of these girls and introduce them to you. Please forgive their unkept "natural" appearances, they have not been to Gracie & Sandy's Spa yet.

Oak Grove Legends Jasmine (30.5") She typically foals at 330 days. May 18th is 340 days





Windermeres Angelfire (31") She typically went close to 340 days which is May 24th.





LDR Uno Mas Margarita (34") AMHA Res World Champion Weanling. Another one with a history of going close to 340 days which is June 1.

I am a bit concerned about her weight. She is on the thin side and is out on pasture all day, is fed alfalfa/orchard grass hay and is in Purina Mini Horse Grain and is on a regular de-worming program. This is the same program as all the other mini girls and they look great. Any thoughts?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

What pretty girls coming up. I dont think in this pic she looks too thin. Is she more of a refined horse? Or do you see/feel more boney area thats not showing up in the pic?


----------



## Sandy B

LittleBittyBritches said:


> What pretty girls coming up. I dont think in this pic she looks too thin. Is she more of a refined horse? Or do you see/feel more boney area thats not showing up in the pic?


No, I feel bone. Backbone, ribs, etc... I do not have one other skinny horse on the property, big or small. She is much more refined than the little gals for sure, but I do not like the sunken top line, sprung rib feel. Maybe its just the way she is carrying the foal?


----------



## mthowdy

Wow, nice looking mares! I can't wait to watch them progress and see their babies!! And I hope you figure out the weight problem with your one girl- she doesn't look bad to me in the picture.

I keep checking in, expecting to see that Lexi has foaled...sheesh! I sure hope Mary doesnt catch on to all this and keep me waiting!

To be honest, I have been fibbing to her- saying that everyone else is following the book and going right on time, and that you all think she is ready to show us the baby haha 

Well, happy & SAFE foaling! Hope to see a baby in the morning for you


----------



## AnnaC

Oh goodness Sandy, these other girls of yours look as though it wont be that long before they give you and Gracie some pretty babies - particularly Angelfire and Margarita!!

I dont think Margarita looks thin, she is just a different shape and build to the others. You say that they all have the same feeding regime, do you mean that they all have the same amounts, if so perhaps you could increase her grain a bit? I'm afraid that I'm not familiar with the feeds available to you in the US, but is what you are feeding a mare and foal feed? If not, perhaps Margarita would do better on a special mare and foal pellet? Just thowing out suggestions here!

But all that aside, you have some lovely mares and you are soon going to have some very beautiful foals.


----------



## Eagle

Wow Sandy, they are gorgeous and looks like they are all very close



I agree with Anna about Margarita, perhaps you could up the amount she is getting and make sure she is eating alone both hard food and hay.


----------



## Sandy B

Just finished my 3am kitten feeding and thought I would update that the girls are nice &...... Quiet! I want to pull my hair out!

On the other girls, I agree they are making up nice. The three girls are pastured together & have access to grass during daylight hours as well as a manger filled with alfalfa/orchard that they rarely finish before the next feeding. Margarita is the boss in the group so she gets her grain bucket first. I will up her grain & ad some complete pellets in too, great idea ladies!!

Thank you for the compliments on the girls even in their ungroomed status. Little Jasmine was previously shown in AMHA jumping, Liberty & trail classes from what I'm told. She is a real sweetheart. Angel is our hard to catch girl but once caught, is a good girl. Margarita is a sweet girl too & loves attention.

Fancy just triggered alarm since she was catching some serious zzzzzzzzz's but now she is up scratching her buns on the gate.


----------



## Sandy B

Day 346 for Fancy- no changes, same ol udder but sitting on the fence a lot

Day 345 Lexi- Udder filled to capacity and much easier to get several drops of get clear sticky fluid out. Vulva is changing to nice red color inside and is swollen enough that it is gaping a little open. Lots of butt rubbing, her tail looks like a disaster.


----------



## mthowdy

I was almost certain there would be a baby announcement this morning....sheesh!

But the latest update sounds promising! Hope they are both gettin ready to foal sometime in the next 24 hours!


----------



## Becky

Sounds like Lexi will be foaling very soon. Exciting!!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo tonight could be the night!! Good luck and safe foaling - will be hoping to see pictures of a new baby in the morning!


----------



## griggsmel

Sounds like you're close! Hoping you get to see at least one of your babies tonight!


----------



## Sandy B

You know it dawned on me tonight that I have not been looking for any foal movement this past week. So tonight after we fed I watched for the movement I almost always have seen after feeding. I watched for several minutes both girls and then even went in and wrapped my arms around their bellies and I felt and saw nothing. Should I be worried? I know that my big mares foals would get quiet before foaling time but usually if I stared long and hard I would see something.

Besides that, Fancy's udder I swear has gotten smaller. Lexi's is full like its been for the last week and still clear fluid that gets extremely sticky as it starts to dry when I rub my fingers together. Her hooha is definitely red in comparison to Fancy's and still puffy and slightly gaping. No other changes either physical or behavioral.


----------



## mthowdy

Hmm...I'm not sure what to tell ya, but I can definitely say that these mini mares sure know how to keep us guessing!

I'll be checking in here every time I go check on Mary, so I hope to see a baby announcement soon!


----------



## Eagle

As the foal gets into position it gets really tight in there so not to worry if you can't see any movement in the last stage


----------



## Sandy B

I feel better about the movement thing now. Thank ladies!





I thought for sure Fancy was going to foal last night. She was very restless & did a enormous amount of side biting & chewing on her hind legs. Almost like she was knawing on a chicken bone. Her tail was raised & swishing like crazy too. She carried on until about 4:30am & is now quiet. No other changes.

Lexi on the other hand is making changes.



Her clear fluid is changing to cloudy.



We still can not get enough out to milk test though.


----------



## griggsmel

My mares' movement calms down just before foaling, little by little you're getting there!


----------



## AnnaC

Hoping tonight is the night for at least one of them and sending safe foaling thoughts.


----------



## Sandy B

We finally were able to get enough of a sample from Lexi's now cloudy milk supply and were able to test it. The test changed rapidly to all red squares showing foaling should happen within 12 hours supposedly. She seems no different acting tonight and is eating well. Her udder is huge and her nipples filled and her hooha swollen and red inside.

I have to say I am a but scared especially with my husband out of town. I have talked to my vet who is also my friend and she is on alert and lives just down the street from me but still. Now that it is finally here it seems, I am nervous



and I pray everything will go just fine


----------



## mthowdy

WOOO!!!! I am so excited right now!! Haha





Just take a deep breath- you know what you are doing, and she will do a great job along with you!

I am going to start checking in here every time I check Mary





Safe foaling! Give us an update as soon as you can





(and by those pics I'm definitely not surprised the test says within 12 hours!!)


----------



## mthowdy

AH! Now I can't wait for an update haha...

Hope everything is progressing nicely!

It seems that my mare decided to try and trick me into thinking she might foal tonight- but it is looking like she will hold out for a while longer..ugh

Hope you and Gracie have a baby to play with in the morning!!


----------



## Eagle

Safe foaling Sandy and Gracie


----------



## AnnaC

Praying that all goes well for you!


----------



## targetsmom

Adding prayers that all goes well.....


----------



## Sandy B

Its a Silver Bay (?) pinto colt with two blue eyes! He is absolutely gorgeous but if we had not been on top of things and my vet not close, it would not have gone well. Her only labor signs was that she lay down and got up and lay down again a different direction. I told Gracie to keep watching the camera but that I was going to go out and bed the stall deeper. As I was doing that she got up and had one soft pile of poop and I knew we were on our way to having a baby. I came in and dressed warmer and she went back down again so we got the vet kit and went out and I noticed her water broke (a slow trickle). I then went in to check position and thats when I knew we had a problem as I could only find a solid mass. I quickly found one leg and located an ear and forehead but it was tipped down and I could not get it in position nor find the other front leg. I am not experienced in correcting dystocias and my large horses only have had very minor issues that were easily remedied (I have been lucky). Not wasting any time Gracie called our vet who did not answer. So I kept trying to correct there problem but knew my limitations. We kept calling and got no answer. So not wasting more time I jumped in the truck and drove like a wild woman the mile to their house and our vet had just gotten out of the shower. She quickly dressed and arrived within minutes of me getting back home. I felt so bad for Gracie as she was alone with just her BFF and memories of last year had surfaced. Sami (our vet) quickly went to work and was able to get the head up and in position while I held her still. She could not get the other leg forward so she actually delivered the foal with only one leg and the head delivered first. It was a tight fit and Sami said he is big. I have nothing to compare to but he seems tiny to me. Gracie burst in to tears of joy when she realized that the lil guy and mom were gonna be okay. When he was born the placenta came out right after him and he is strong and pretty good legged. He was up within about 20 minutes and with lots of help to find the spickets, finally nursed. Lexi is an amazing mom. She acts like a very experienced mother, lifting her hind leg and pushing baby in to position. Her colostrum tested off the charts as "very good". The colt passed meconium on his own but we still gave him a small enema and Lexi got her IV Banamine and a hot bran mash. Gracie is ecstatic to say the least and so relieved that everything turned out well. Oh man, it was so scary and I was so scared of doing something wrong trying to correct the dystocia and with not having my husband home to go summon the vet, I felt it was up to me to go get her and not waste any more time. I know I did the right thing but I do wish I could learn more on how to fix these things myself. Here are a few pictures of Gracie and her lil guy. This is our stallions first baby and we think he and Lexi did darn good!

Also how do you measure cannon bone size to determine height? I would like to know so that we can do that. I will also stick him to see how tall he is tomorrow when we draw blood for a IgG.

Gracie and our vet drying the baby off




Gracie and her baby boy




FInally a nap after a full belly


----------



## Eagle

Omg he is gorgeous and that pic of him and Gracie is priceless! You deserve a pat on the back for your quick thinking, Well done girl!





Yippeeeeeee congratulations grandma


----------



## AnnaC

OMG!! That must have been so scarey for you and poor Gracie!! Many congratulations to both of you for coping so brilliantly.





What a beautiful little boy, I'm absolutely thrilled for you both.


----------



## eagles ring farm

what a handsome little guy congratulations to you all and prayers answered having you vet there intime to help


----------



## Becky

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! So, happy for a good outcome after a very scary delivery!

I can tell you that I always call my vet if I don't have at least the nose and one leg coming out. A head down is very difficult to correct in a miniature as there isn't a lot of room. Generally, my vet sedates the mare to stop contractions so he can manipulate the foal into position. You did everything right and a vet's skill is generally needed to reposition these foals.

Great job and I agree - the picture of Gracie and that foal is priceless!!


----------



## Eagle

Yes I remember well, good thinking to mention it as antibiotics might be a good idea.


----------



## targetsmom

CONGRATULATIONS to you and Gracie!!! And Lexi too!! He is gorgeous and that picture with Gracie is just too perfect.

That is almost exactly the way Bunny's birth went except our second call to the vet finally reached him so we didn't have to drive over!! So I know pretty much how you were feeling then and SO glad it came out the way it did!!


----------



## griggsmel

Wow, so, so happy for you to have a healthy birth after all that, good job and good quick thinking!! You are so lucky to have your vet that close, mine is at least an hour away so I don't know what I'll do if I have a situation like yours. Beautiful baby!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## chandab

Congratulations on a new foal.


----------



## MountainWoman

Ohhhh, congratulations on a beautiful baby and I'm so happy that you made it through successfully!


----------



## mthowdy

Congratulations!!! He is amazing!!

Glad everything turned out well! Definitely a learning experience for me reading this thread!! Good thing my vet is just down the road too- of he doesn't answer I'll send my brother down to drag him out of bed!

Can't wait to see more pictures! Hope momma and the new lil guy are doing well this morning!


----------



## griggsmel

I have a question, when you discovered the dystocia, did you break the sac inside the mare to get better grips?


----------



## Sandy B

griggsmel said:


> I have a question, when you discovered the dystocia, did you break the sac inside the mare to get better grips?


Not at that point since he was still viable and completely in the uterus. It was easy to maneuver the one leg out in the embryonic sac. When the vet got here, she did not break the embryonic sac until his head was in the vagina and then at that point she tore it and slipped a pull cord on the leg. I am not sure what everyone else does though.


----------



## Sandy B

We are getting ready to go out and dip his navel and draw blood on him for his IgG. I will take some current pictures and post those soon. Lexi is being a bit obsessive and wants him to nurse all the time. She will roll him around like a bowling ball until he nurses. Not sure what that is all about but we almost tied her up last night as I was getting tired of watching him get shoved around so much.

Also, how do I measure the cannon bone?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh my a difficult birth! Great job and thank you for posting, we can all learn from other peoples experiences which is why this group is so great in my opinon. Congratulations! So happy for you and Gracie!

Measure from the middle of the knee to the top on the coronet band


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your beautiful colt!! So glad you had a vet close by, too! We are not that lucky here. Our vet is 45 minutes from us.

Diane, I didn't know about giving antibiotics to a foal with a difficult delivery. Thank you for the info!

Sandy, to measure the cannon, you measure from the middle of the knee to the top of the coronet band. Take that measurement times 4 and add 2. That will give you an estimate of his mature height.


----------



## Sandy B

Well we are happy to report that "Superman" (cause he came out in a Superman flying position) and Lexi are doing great. I drew his blood and ran his IgG and it was over 800



. We gave Lexi Ivermectrin and with the trauma of delivering the foal last night I can't believe how great her hooha looks. We turned she and Superman out on the grass for about an hour(it started to rain) and they enjoyed it. Then Superman took a nap in Gracie's lap. She is walking in the clouds.

We measured him at 17" tall using a mini measuring stick with level at the last mane hair. When I measured him from mid knee to coronet band I got 6" but I must have done something wrong. I will re-measure tonight at chore time.

I talked to my vet and she said that because I quickly recognized the problem by checking the foals position and that the time between her water breaking and his delivery was less than 30 minutes and the dystocia was "easy to correct" (her words) that she did not at all feel the need to put either of them on antibiotics. She said if he had been slow to start or deprived of oxygen or if it had been a bad dystocia with a long delivery, she would have put them both on antibiotics as a precaution. She said at this point the benefits of antibiotics did not out weigh the risks of giving them at this time. Since she handles a lot of minis in our area, I feel comfortable with what she said especially with how quick we all reacted and I did not waste time trying to correct the dystocia myself for more than a few minutes. We really are lucky she is right down the road.


----------



## Sandy B

A couple more pictures. We sure hope he grows in to his head




. We know mom does not have the typiest head but nevertheless we think he is just precious!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh just look at that gorgeous Superman, he's just perfect!! And that grass will be great for Lexi herself and her milk supply!





I'm so very thrilled for you and Gracie - bet she cant take her eyes off him!


----------



## Becky

Oh he is just precious! Looks like he might be homozygous for tobiano too!

I agree with your vet. As someone who seems to have had more than my fair share of dystocias here, my vet hasn't put any of the living foals on antibiotics as I recall. Ocassionally, the mares will go on systemic antibiotics, but it depends on how much trauma she has sustained. All of my dystocia mares are flushed and infused. Depending on what my vet finds at that time, some are flushed and infused more than once.


----------



## Mima Acres

Wow! That's something. SO glad you have your vet nearby! He's is so gorgeous, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you all so much! I was hoping that this baby would be homozygous since daddy is and momma might just be too. I knew we had a good chance of getting blue eyes since both mom and dad have them. With mom being 32.5" and dad 30.5" with him being 17" now, is there a formula to use to figure out how big he will mature?

Last year dystocia was much worse and my vet I used then was an hour away. As you know we lost both the mare and the foal. So when I met this new vet and then her daughter got involved in my 4-H horse group we became friends and she began doing my vet work. I am very lucky that she lives right down the street.


----------



## palsminihorses

Lovely pictures! And he really does look tiny next to his mama! Adorable pics with Gracie!


----------



## Sandy B

Wow Diane, that is so tiny!! I would never have imagined him being so small at maturity. I will remeasure his cannon bone tomorrow, i totally forgot to tonight as we had visitors that wanted to peak in on the Superman.

Superman is a "fainting foal". Well at least that is what I hope it is. Somewhere in this forum I just read about it as I have never heard about it and thank God I did because when he fainted, I knew at that moment thats what it had to be as he only does it when he is petted or cuddled. At first I noticed that when Gracie held him in her arms that he fell immediately asleep. Then this afternoon when we were petting him he went stiff legged and fell right over but quickly woke up and jumped back up. I waited awhile and purposely petted him again and he did it again and responded the same way. The later tonight I forgot all about his "fainting" and after we fed he came up to me and I started loving on him and again, legs went stiff and over he went. Jumped right up again. He does not appear to have any sleeping issues and wakes up and nurses very well. Lexi's udder is staying nice and drained. I personally think this fainting is caused by over-stimulation related to nerve endings or something? He is definitely not pre-mature as he is over-baked and mature in every way. Can anyone advise if there is something that I should do or any certain approaches I should take.


----------



## chandab

There are a couple growth charts on the LB info pages, I don't know how accurate they are, but here you go:

http://www.lilbeginnings.com/info/misc/


----------



## Sandy B

chandab said:


> There are a couple growth charts on the LB info pages, I don't know how accurate they are, but here you go:
> 
> http://www.lilbeginn....com/info/misc/


Thank you so much!


----------



## AnnaC

Aww bless him Sandy. I'm sure he will grow out of it soon, particularly as he's doing so well in all other respects. Just be careful that when you (or Gracie) go to give him a hug with an arm round the front of him, that that arm stays down no higher than the top of his front legs. Even the smallest pressure of an arm round the underside of his neck can cause a momentary cut off of oxygen. Not explaining this very well, but I did have a friend do a visit to see one of my two day old foals several years ago. Friendly foal came up to say hello, she squatted down to give scratches and went to give a hug putting her arm naturally round the front of his neck. He moved forward into her arm and dropped to the floor in a faint! He hopped up moments later none the worse. But it caught my interest and later I tried it again, just putting the mildest of contact against his neck - he dropped again! I kept away from the front of his neck from then on and he never did it again. Not the same as a fainting foal, but interesting - I almost felt that 'something' had caused him to be 'programmed' to drop/faint at the contact with the front of his neck? Most strange!


----------



## Sandy B

We had a scary episode last night when I was watching him on camera waiting for him to get up & nurse just to help me sleep better. It seemed he had been down quite a long time (45 min to hour). I was just about to head out to barn to check him when I saw him get up and stagger, stumble & fall over. He would get back up & go tumbling & repeat. Then he would stand & faint. He then looked to almost have a seizure as he fell over and was stiff as a board. I jumped out of bed & threw sweats & shoes on & ran to barn. By the time I got there he was standing but wobbly. I went in to help him & as soon as I touched him he fainted. I picked him up and stood him up & tried to steady him & he would just faint again. So freaking out I run back to house & call my vet & told her what happened. While I was telling her, Superman got up and then acted like nothing happened. So we stayed on the phone for 30 min & he acted completely like a normal foal- nurse, pee, play, nurse, explore, nurse, play, then down for a nap. Vet said she wanted me to observe throught the night but if episodes increased or got worse then we would address it more but that it sounded like fainting foal for sure (immature nerve function) even though he is clearly an at term foal. I told her I heard that there was some success using Dexmethasone and she said if the episodes increased that she didn't have a problem trying it. Anyone else have suggestion?

I have seen him get up now several times & not have any more episodes.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Sandy, that must have been so frightening for you. So glad you were able to talk to your lovely vet right away. Hopefully this will just be a minor problem with him and he will improve and grow out of it as he gets a bit older.

Do please keep us updated. Sending ((((HUGS)))) and will be saying prayers for little Superman.


----------



## Eagle

Sandy I am so sorry you had such a fright. I don't have any personal experience in the matter to help but I know they do grow out of "fainting Foal" pretty quickly. I am sending prayers for Superman and hugs for you and Gracie.


----------



## Sandy B

Well so far so good after that horrible episode last night. I have personally watched him on camera get up and down a few times with no problems. He is doing everything else "text-book" in my opinion. I did go out at about 4am when he was sleeping to make sure I could watch with my own eyes and not on camera, him get up. He stayed laying down and as my vet recommended I *firmly* touched him and woke him up as his mom would do and not a soft touch like we humans like to do. The firm touch worked and he jumped right up, stretched and went to nursing. I do have to say, it was so scary watching him have that one episode, especially when he fell over and went all stiff for a minute or two.

I will get more pictures today of the little man as well as take some of Fancy who is 349 days today. Fancy was very, very quiet last night. She did not trigger the alarm one time by laying flat out, but no real changes in her udder.


----------



## griggsmel

Wow, such a scary time for you. I hope he gets better quickly and you have the most uneventful births from here on out!! It's so educating reading about all of the things everyone goes through, so I really appreciate you taking the time to write it all out. I forget, how many more are you expecting besides the one overdue now, and when are they due?


----------



## kay56649

What a beautiful little baby!!!!! He is so cute and tiny!! My little mini foal is 24 inches at 2 weeks with an 8 1/2 inch cannon bone!! Her mom is 35 inches and her dad is 29 inches


----------



## kay56649

My little mini foal fainted the first two days of being born! It was so scary the first time, because I thought I had killed her! She just crumbled into a little pile in front of my feet! I was just petting her when she fainted!! She hasn't done it since, so she grew out of it pretty fast! Most of them do!


----------



## Sandy B

griggsmel said:


> Wow, such a scary time for you. I hope he gets better quickly and you have the most uneventful births from here on out!! It's so educating reading about all of the things everyone goes through, so I really appreciate you taking the time to write it all out. I forget, how many more are you expecting besides the one overdue now, and when are they due?
> 
> We have three more due besides the mare that is 10 days over due. The next one is due May 18th, then May 24th and June 1 using 340 big horse due dates. These three mares are shaping up very well and look more ready than the one that is 10 days over. I hope the rest are uneventful





kay56649 said:


> My little mini foal fainted the first two days of being born! It was so scary the first time, because I thought I had killed her! She just crumbled into a little pile in front of my feet! I was just petting her when she fainted!! She hasn't done it since, so she grew out of it pretty fast! Most of them do!


Well since I knew what is was from reading on the form about it, i actually laughed the first time it happened. But when last nights episode was so bad and he actually seizured it scared the crapola out of me!!


----------



## Sandy B

Superman already seems to be doing so much better today



!!! We have even touched him and scratched him now and he has not fainted!! He and Lexi have been turned out for about 2 hours now. I took so many pictures that it is ridiculous! Plus I remeasured him not that he is unfolded even more. Hi cannon bone no matter how many times I measured it from coronet bacd to mid knee comes out 5.5" and remeasuring him with the mini horse measure stick, he is 17.5" tall. So yes, he is a tiny guy!

Here are a couple pictures!


----------



## AnnaC

Sandy, when you have time, could we have some updated pics of Fancy please!


----------



## Sandy B

Here are pictures I just took of Fancy. She is 349 days today.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is just an exquisite little guy -- and it looks like he'll be having someone to play with REALLY soon!!!


Thank you Diane! You do not think he is a dwarf do you? He is so tiny and his head is kind of big. Am I just being a worry wart? I have never had mini foals to pick apart conformation wise and while we think he is just gorgeous with nice refinement for a little guy, we really do not know how to judge mini babies. So PLEASE feel free to evaluate him for us and help us learn. You will not hurt my feelings and I would love to hear everyones opinions so we can become more educated on these minis.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Yes, you are being a worry wart. That baby is not a dwarf -- he is just a tiny little boy. My last filly here was 17" and a colt at 17". There is nothing dwarf about him -- he's just going to be a gorgeous "A" mini !!!


OK, I feel much better! Thank you for reassuring us. With our stallion being un-proven and our hopes that he does produce nice babies for both show and companionship, one can dream, right? If he ends up being a show prospect, we will show him at halter as a baby until he sells. We want to market them and prove them if there is any potential that one could make a in hand show horse.


----------



## Eagle

He is just adorable, his markings are so intense that I think he will really stand out in the show ring




and NO he doesn't look anything like a dwarf so not to worry.

He is definitely going to have a friend very soon


----------



## AnnaC

He is gorgeous Sandy - no dwarfy looks! I do think that the long white 'mark' running under his jaw and on to his neck, makes his head appear 'longer' than it probably is - a sort of optical illusion! As he grows every thing will blend in and you will get an overall picture of his perfect colouring. (not sure I'm saying this very well, but i know what I mean LOL!!)

Fancy is going to be giving him a little friend VERY SOON!!


----------



## targetsmom

He looks VERY leggy to me, especially for one with a 5.5 " cannon bone and only 17.5" tall. He also looks like he might be homozygous for tobiano??? Lucky you if he is!!


----------



## a mini dream come true

Just a georgous little boy that is going to have a friend soon


----------



## Sandy B

Fancy foaled at 7:45am. Loud sorrel & white BIG colt! 7.5" cannon & like 22" tall or so. Everything went normal. Gracie was able to do everything herself with instruction. Colt was up, nursing & passing meconium in 45 minutes. Fancy still hardly has an udder but has milk. It tested good on refratormeter. Pictures later after 4-H meeting!


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Babies are popping out all over the place this weekend LOL!!

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done Gracie and Fancy!



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

Cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## mthowdy

Congrats on (another) highly anticipated and long awaited foal!!

Glad everything was normal this time around! Can't wait to see pics of the new guy!!

I bet you and Gracie are on cloud 9!! Man, I wish Mary would show me this baby of hers! Lexi gave you exactly what I am wanting haha!


----------



## MeganH

Congrats!!!! Lots of foals arriving! yay!


----------



## Eagle

well done Gracie



* CONGRATULATIONS*, WOW What a day


----------



## Kathy

Congratulations Fancy! good job Gracie too. Since he was born on Kentucky Derby day you should name him after the winner. Or just Derby.

Give her a big kiss from her old mom.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations to all so glad everything was textbook for you


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats!!! I am so glad to hear this news - great job Gracie!!!!

Sounds like normal size to me though, and not BIG. Big (to us) is our colt with an 8.5" cannon bone!!! This one sounds like the same size as our Bunny.


----------



## Sandy B

Sorry it has taken me so long to post pictures of Fancy's baby. Talk about a crazy day and if I had to tell you about it, it would take me almost all day





Here is Fancy's story.... We were up early this morning because my farrier had re-scheduled from yesterday to first thing this morning. Gracie had just gotten dressed and I was still in my PJ's and just sat down to enjoy a cup of coffee before the farrier would get there. I had just checked Fancy on the camera and she was eating just as she was 15 minutes before that. Neither Gracie nor I had checked her udder yet and late the night before I had done an udder check and could not get anything, not even a tiny drop out of it and her hooha, while big, was not red inside. So we were really not expecting a foal since there were not changes. The only thing I can say that was different was that the night before and last night, she did not lay down but for a short period of time and not flat. So back to the coffee.... just sat down and had a couple sips when the foaling alarm went off and Gracie went to check the monitor and said "Fancy is just napping, laying flat". That triggered an alarm in my brain because Fancy does not lay flat in the mornings, so I asked Gracie to watch her for a second and she said she was just resting. Still not convinced I made Gracie go out and check her. When I heard feet running back to the house I knew what was happening... "MOM!! Fancy is pushing"! All chose broke loose and sweatshirt was thrown on and tennis shoes with no socks and out we went. Fancy was down and amnionic sac was present. I checked foal position and came across a hoof and a nose and on more palpating I found the second hoof over the head. Since Fancy was so quiet, I had Gracie then do her first presentation check which she did very willingly and I quizzed her through it asking her what she felt and what that would typically be. I then had her feel the second hoof over the head and I then told her I was going to try and fix that leg where it should be. I was easily able to correct it and it helped Fancy deliver easier. Gracie applied the traction of assisting Fancy and the delivery was quick and easy. This foal ring tested a colt, so we are 3 for 3 with the ring test (included my QH mare)



. He seemed so huge in comparison to Superman and he does make Superman seem so small. Luckily Fancy did get her milk in but her udder is still small, even tonight. However his IgG was great! Since he seemed to be nursing all the time my vet suggested milking Lexi the milk cow and trying to feed him. If he sucked hungrily it meant he was not getting enough and if he was not interested, it would mean he was getting plenty. So we did that and he was not at all interested in what was in the bottle. My vet did swing by later to draw a coggins on a QH colt of mine and she said he looked like he was 2 weeks old already. I can't help but agree. He is so strong. He was up and ready to nurse. He has been one of the easiest foals to get to nurse. His first nurse he was switching from nipple to nipple like and expert. Fancy is a good mother, but not obsessive like Lexi. She still likes her food. It is hard to believe that he is a "normal" mini size since he seems twice as big as Superman. I do not think he will have blue eyes, if anything he may have partial blue. He has a fluffy coat and the straightest legs. We could not be more happier with what our stallion is producing.

Also since this colt is so strong, we moved him and Fancy down to our "back-up" stall with no camera to bring in Jasmine (the little buckskin mini that is dues next) in. Jasmine has a decent udder with plenty of clear-yellow fluid coming out. She is 327 days today. I milk tested her tonight and it only tested one line on the Predict-A-Foal strips. I feel better bringing her in.

Without further ado.... here is Rocky~


----------



## mthowdy

He's amazing!! I am so jealous of your foals, they are exactly what I am hoping to get!

So glad to hear everything went according to plan- and how nice that Gracie got to help and learn! I bet she is a very happy girl right now!

Well, I can't wait to see Jasmine and her foal when it arrives!!

Congrats again


----------



## Eagle

ahhh what a real cutie, Your stallion sure passes on his beautiful head



I agree about him looking 2 weeks old already, it is such a relief when they come old good and strong


----------



## eagles ring farm

what a handsome little guy


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Awwwwwww he is adorable!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on another handsome colt!


----------



## Mima Acres

Awwww congrats. What a handsome boy! Love those spots


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is adorable!! Love his markings and sweet little face!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you all so much!! We are just thrilled with our two boys!! Now to get some girls.... The next three ring tested girls, we are keeping our fingers crossed.

The moms and babies are doing fabulous! I am a bit bummed as we are going to be gone for a good portion of the day and they will be cooped up in their stalls because Gracie has 4-H Horse Mastership testing. I am glad Jasmine is not showing ready as I am not sure what I would do. When can I try to turn both mom's and babies out together? Should I wait until Superman gets bigger since he is so much smaller than Rocky?


----------



## griggsmel

Just logged on after a longnight myself and saw your post and pics, CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN! So happy for you guys.



. He is beautiful. Hope you have a chance to get some sleep now but it sounds like you're on to the next watch, lol


----------



## chandab

Congratulations on two nice colts.


----------



## targetsmom

I will be interested to hear what others say about when to turn them back out together. You need to allow them time to bond with their foals. We have been turning the mares with fillies out together (supervised at first) since the youngest was about 5 days old. The mares indicated they wanted to be with each other by whinnying a lot. Today was the first time all three mares and foals were together, with ages from 9 days to 4 weeks. There were still some tense moments when babies got too close to the wrong mothers, but they seem to be sorting it out. These are three mares that all got along GREAT before they foaled.


----------



## Eagle

I am NOT a very good example as my lot get turned out together after a couple of days. Most of mine try to foal during the day whilst out in the field so I guess they feel safer in the herd. Saying that I am very lucky cos my girls get on really well together and panic when they are separated.


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your beautiful pinto colt! Love his color, and with such a pretty head!


----------



## cassie

WOW both of your new babies are just absoloutly gorgeous!!! your stallion is throwing lovely foals



I cna't wait to see what Jasmine has!! please let it be a filly!!

how is Gracie going being a "mum" lol I bet she is just loving her two new babies!! good work with the presentation of both of them phew! quite scary but seems as though you have handled it brilliantly well done you and Gracie!!

how is Jasmine looking tonight?


----------



## Sandy B

Wow! Thank you so much for all your kind compliments! We are pleased as can be with Sky our stallion's first babies. It is very exciting to finally see what he is capable of producing. We think they are pretty nice, but are no experts in mini foal conformation. Gracie had 4-H Horse Mastership testing today. She did awesome scoring a 92.7% on the Level 3 written exam and a 98% on the Level 3 skills tests!! I was so proud of her. We got home late this afternoon and let the two moms and foals out together for 90 minutes. The moms, while friends before foaling were both very protective of their babies, especially Lexi. They did squeal at each other a couple times and herd their babies away but I think they just need some time to chill out together. The baby boys enjoyed their turn-out time, especially lil Superman. He goes non-stop. He still is having occasional fainting foal episodes or maybe possible seizures. My vet does not seem to worried about it as long as they are infrequent and not getting more severe. They do seem few and far between. Superman is a friendly little guy, while Rocky is a tad more cautious, but easily is won over with scratches.

Jasmine is looking pretty miserable. I tested her milk tonight. It is still a clear-yellow but tested two squares tonight so she seems to be making up rather quickly. She foaled last year (I was told) at 330 days and that is in two days. So we are watching her closely, and put the halter alarm on her to be safe.


----------



## Eagle

Well Done Gracie



What a clever girl



I can't wait to see some pics of the babies outside (hint hint)





It sounds like Jasmine is coming along nicely


----------



## mthowdy

Wow- good job Gracie!!!

I just have to tell you- I keep staring at those pictures of Superman, at least three times a day! I just love him.





I'm really hoping Mary has something like him





Rocky is amazing too- he reminds me of my stallion Rowdy.

Do give us a picture update on Jasmine when you get the chance!

And I would love to see some pictures of your stallion...where could I find some??





Hope you get a filly on this next one!


----------



## cassie

I agree with Renee completely lol great job Gracie!! yes more outside piccies please and Jasmine sounds like she is getting really close!! yay so exciting!


----------



## cassie

mthowdy said:


> Wow- good job Gracie!!!
> 
> I just have to tell you- I keep staring at those pictures of Superman, at least three times a day! I just love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping Mary has something like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky is amazing too- he reminds me of my stallion Rowdy.
> 
> Do give us a picture update on Jasmine when you get the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> And I would love to see some pictures of your stallion...where could I find some??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get a filly on this next one!


Ben you can find 'Sky' on Sandy's website www.dandyfarms.net he is gorgeous!! and Sandy your quarter horses are absoloutly STUNNING I especially love your pally mare!! and her colt OH MY!!!! wow its a good thing you live far away from me!! I am in love with that colt!! absoloutly gorgeous!! ( I just had to add that in there as I love quarter horses and pallys lol sigh






)


----------



## Sandy B

mthowdy said:


> Wow- good job Gracie!!!
> 
> I just have to tell you- I keep staring at those pictures of Superman, at least three times a day! I just love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping Mary has something like him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky is amazing too- he reminds me of my stallion Rowdy.
> 
> Do give us a picture update on Jasmine when you get the chance!
> 
> And I would love to see some pictures of your stallion...where could I find some??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get a filly on this next one!





cassie said:


> [/font]
> 
> Ben you can find 'Sky' on Sandy's website www.dandyfarms.net he is gorgeous!! and Sandy your quarter horses are absoloutly STUNNING I especially love your pally mare!! and her colt OH MY!!!! wow its a good thing you live far away from me!! I am in love with that colt!! absoloutly gorgeous!! ( I just had to add that in there as I love quarter horses and pallys lol sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you Ben! Little Superman is stealing the show because he is so dang small and a ball of fire. Cassie, thank you! I am partial to pallys too and QH



as you can tell. My web site is out-dated by a couple years. I have to relay on my son to do the updating and he is just so busy and when we get together, it is the last thing we want to do.

Ben here is a picture of Samis Zky Captain or "Sky" as we call him. He is 30.5" tall on a long hoof day.


----------



## kay56649

Those are such beautiful babies!!


----------



## Sandy B

I know I am creating a monster, but who can resist



??? Superman kept trying to crawl in my lap late yesterday afternoon, so I picked him up and he cuddled and took a nap in my arms



:wub



I do believe I am a goner when it comes to Superman.


----------



## Eagle

You will be in big trouble when he grows but who could resist


----------



## AnnaC

What a gorgeous picture - you both look so happy and relaxed!


----------



## Sandy B

Here are some pictures that I took today of the two boys after we turned them out together for the second day in a row. Lexi and Fancy seems to be getting more comfortable being together today. The weather is supposed to be so gorgeous for the next week, I believe I will leave them turned out 24/7 now in the pasture.

We will start with the oldest. Here is Superman at 5 days old


----------



## Sandy B

And here is Rocky at 2 days old


----------



## cassie

naw!!! both are SOOO gorgeous!! no wonder you had to pick Superman up and snuggle him!!! my colt Finn used to do that too




I might have encouraged it more then I should of LOL he lay down on the farrier the other day LOL so the farrier trimmed his feet while Finn was lying down



LOL he lay down on me to the other week and at 7 months old he is getting a little heavy LOL they grow out of it eventually LOL or so I am told hehe





how is Jasmine looking? sounds like she is getting close as well



such excitement!!

oh I am partial to the pallys as well especially those dark rich ones



your very lucky to be able to have such beautiful horses and now foals



how is Gracie loving them?


----------



## mthowdy

I am in love with that Superman of yours!! And that second picture of Rocky is perfect!! I love his little face





I need to quit looking at your thread- it is making me so jealous!! Haha



I just want Mary to do thi thing already!


----------



## palsminihorses

Sandy B said:


> I know I am creating a monster, but who can resist
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Superman kept trying to crawl in my lap late yesterday afternoon, so I picked him up and he cuddled and took a nap in my arms
> 
> 
> 
> :wub
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe I am a goner when it comes to Superman.


Oh my! That's a picture for the magazines!! Both boys are adorable!!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you guys! The boys were so fun to watch today!

Oh my gosh... these days are just crazy anymore. Today was another super busy day! I had to get my 2 yr old QH colt ready (clipped and bathed) to meet the hauler tomorrow as he heads off for the trainers. The transporter called me and instead of a late morning pickup, he wants to meet at 6am and we are meeting an hour away. So I have a 4am wake up call and will be loading a colt that has never been in a trailer before in the dark. Plus with my hubby at a sales meeting, Gracie and I had to do all the ranch chores ourselves today and plus we have a county 4-H horse coordinators meeting. So we just got home, got horse trailer hooked up for the morning, fed dogs (we did not have time before meeting), fed kittens and are just now getting ready for bed, well at least Gracie is any way.

Jasmine's milk is turning a real yellow now. It tested 3 squares tonight. So she is adding a square every night so far. Her vulva still has some relaxing to do and it is not red inside. I do think we are getting close and will have a baby before the weekend. She is eating a lot slower too.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Oh so cute! I know the feeling of busy too! This time of year seems like you cant get it all done, and afraid to leave


----------



## Sandy B

Good morning friends! I am a bit loopy and feel myself headed for a crash in a bit since I only got 3.5 hours sleep last night, so I figured I would update now. The horse transport got me up even earlier and I had to meet at 5:30 am and hour away. The good news was this colt was an angel to load. Walked right in, off-loaded at the meeting spot and walked right in to the transport trailer too. I sure hope he keeps that up in training.

I checked Jasmine this morning and while her udder is not huge, it is acceptable and what is coming out now is yellow and very slippery/sticky and she had a tiny bit of wax as well. I will milk test her again this evening. She has also slowed way down on her eating. It is taking her almost all day to finish her hay. She is such a small little girl. I will try to get some pictures later today. She is such a pocket pony and such a love bug, but she is even more now.

Update on Da' Boys! Rocky is rockin' and rollin'. He is such a handsome and strong colt. I love his head and eye! He is going to make a lovely show horse I believe in both halter and driving. He has some nice movement. He is not as friendly and while he likes scratches he is not one to come up to you and once you catch him he does some leaping. Superman on the other hand is a pocket pal. He wants to be with you and be scratched all the time. He is stronger and full of himself. He is still suffering seizures but infrequently. It appears it is when he wakes up from a long nap and he is startled or you touch him too soon. After he has one, he is exhausted and out of it for an hour or so. My vet and I talked yesterday and she said unless we want to run a bunch of tests and such, that as long as they are not increasing in severity or frequency she feels we should just give him some time. We could try medicating him but the meds are hard to adjust on these little guys. Plus when the vet was here yesterday, she got to see him running and playing and acting completely normal as he does 95% on the time. So as long as he does not put himself in danger, I would rather take the conservative approach.


----------



## Eagle

I totally agree that at this point it is better to just wait and let him grow out of it. I am sorry you didn't get much sleep but I am so glad your colt was such a good boy for you. Both your boys are gorgeous and I am sure they will do very well in the ring


----------



## Sandy B

Jasmine is a 30.5" 9 yr old AMHA mare sired by Celebrations Tennessee Legend out of a mare by Nestucca Sir Charles. She has had two previous foals with no complications- one bay and one buckskin. She is 331 days today and foaled previously right around 330 days. She is looking pretty darn close. Her milk test last night was still at 3 squares, but it is changing from slimy sticky yellow to slimy sticky yellow creme. Gracie is out giving her a spa treatment (she is going to be doing school until July I think at this rate) and I took some girlie part pics and will get body pics after she dries. Her udder appears pretty ready to me, but her hooha still needs to elongate however she is mushy in her hinny muscles. Oh and as you can see in the pictures, she does have a tiny amount of wax.


----------



## Eagle

looks like she won't be long



how are the boys doing?


----------



## Sandy B

Here is Jasmine after her spa treatment. She is just way to cute and such a sweetheart!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Looks like we'll get an announcement soon

praying for a healthy foaling


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> looks like she won't be long
> 
> 
> 
> how are the boys doing?


The boys are starting to get a bit curious about each other but still have not played. Rocky is a spitfire who today decided to not follow mom to the pasture but rip around our 150 x 250 foot arena at top speed. We were cracking up but Fancy did not think it was too funny. Superman had another seizure this morning when we went to get him and Lexi to take out. We woke him up and thought he had time to wake up and when I touched him he seized. It breaks my heart. He recovered in about 2 minutes and we carried him out to the pasture. He is bad at following his mom and he is so curious about everything else.


----------



## Becky

I would say Jasmine is on go for a foal today/tonight.





As to the seizures, I've seen them in miniature horses over the years. I'm betting your foals' was caused by the difficult delivery and while painful to watch now, he will outgrow them, Takes a little time, but I think he will be mostly normal in a few weeks. Both of your foals are just too cute!


----------



## Sandy B

Becky said:


> I would say Jasmine is on go for a foal today/tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the seizures, I've seen them in miniature horses over the years. I'm betting your foals' was caused by the difficult delivery and while painful to watch now, he will outgrow them, Takes a little time, but I think he will be mostly normal in a few weeks. Both of your foals are just too cute!


Thank Becky! I sure hope in a few weeks Superman will outgrow it. I know the odds are on our side. He is healthy in every other way though and his mom is a regular milk cow. He nurses and she sprays milk as he drinks cause she has so much. He is peeing all the time, a lot, cause he gets so much and he is gaining weight every day. We notice he is getting heavier to carry.

I will milk test Jasmine tonight and see where she is at. I think we will for sure have a baby in the next day or two. She did sleep a lot last night, both sternal and flat. Maybe she was resting up?? LOL!


----------



## griggsmel

So close again, are you getting any sleep? Lol. Praying for safe foaling and hope to see an announcement in the morning.......


----------



## Sandy B

Gracie and I are so upset! One of our Jack Russell's (our AKC Champion male) attacked Superman tonight when we were leading them to their stall. We normally carry Superman because he is not great at following mom but tonight he was a big boy and was following mom so good and as we went towards the barn the dogs were following like they always do and Superman took off running and the one dog jumped at him and got him on the face and Gracie started screaming and running after him and that made the Superman run farther away and the dogs began to chase him. It was pure chaos for a minute as the terrier bite at and latched on again. One f our other dogs almost joined in too but thank God listened and stopped. I had to pry the jaws apart on the terrier. Gracie was hysterical and picked him up while I beat me a dog. If I had a gun I would have shot him, I swear. I was so upset and should have known better. This dog has a string prey drive and he had not been out with any of the foals before. All the other dogs had and are fine. This dog is fine with the older minis and large horses but not small animals, but I would never have thought he would have gone after a mini foal. Poor Superman has several scrapes on the side of his cheek and some very minor puncture wounds on his nose and cheek, but under his jaw and chin he has two large puncture wounds. I clipped the wounds and flushed with Novalson and applied antibiotic ointment while waiting for a return call from my vet. She called me back and said that I did exactly what I should have and that gravity was on our side with the worse of the wounds since they were under the jaw and chin. To not suture them so that they would drain. To wash daily and apply the antibiotic ointment. We also agreed to give him a light dose of Banamine so that pain would not keep him from nursing. He keeps draining some blood and fluid and you can tell it bothers him because he keeps wiping his jaw and chin on his legs. Poor Gracie was hysterical. Superman is just such a special boy to us, not sure why, besides that he is so tiny and our first result of our breeding, so she is devastated (as I am). Plus he is now scared of us and before he was all over us. I hope that fear goes away.

Jasmine's milk test is the same as yesterday: 3 squares changed color. She still can clamp her tail and no hooha changes. Just a nice udder. Our other mare, Angel is getting a nice udder too. She has some fluid coming out and it is pretty sticky. I could not get enough out to test tonight and she is our difficult mare to catch and do things to, so milking her is not easy.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Sandy I am so sorry that you and little Gracie have had such a terrible ordeal.



I think you will have to consider re homing your JR with so many new foals this year. Please give a big hug to Gracie from me and you go and have a nice strong


----------



## mthowdy

Oh poor little Superman, and you and Gracie!

I'm sure Superman will come back around- I bet he is just confused and frightened, but tomorrow when he realizes you and Gracie aren't going to let anything happen to him he will forget all about it hopefully





I think it's about time for another picture update on the boys.... Haha, I can't get enough of them!

Soon enough it will be the boys and your new filly!


----------



## Sandy B

Gracie just went out and checked on Superman and he is nursing well. The thing is, we brought the mini's in to our back yard where the dogs are to the stall fronts. We usually being them in through the back. The horses and dogs have always gotten along just fine, but the dogs have never had access to the arena, pasture areas or paddocks. This has definitely been an eye opener for us. We will consider our options and maybe consult a dog trainer as well. This dog is a show champion and now Gracie's agility dog. He is such a great boy in every other way. He is phenomenal with other male dogs and the tiniest of puppies and does ok with our full sized house cats. So this is a big shocker. We love this dog and we do have kennels and crates. So for now we will make sure he is always confined when we have the minis out.

I pray the filly fairy comes to Northern California when the next three foal! The nail test was right on with my QH mare and the first two minis, and says the next three will be fillies.


----------



## Becky

Oh no, on the dog! I have found that dogs and miniature horses do not mix. No matter the size of the dog. JR's are really aggressive little dogs. I call them miniature pit bulls. I had mine put down. She was too aggressive. I have two dachshunds now and they are not allowed to be where the horses are. I have to watch them closely if I bring horses through my yard. I don't trust them.

Hope Superman heals quickly and gets back to his friendly self.


----------



## griggsmel

Oh, I am so sorry you had to go through that. That exact thing happened to me with a large foal and a pit bull cross dog I had. I was walking the mother and 3 day old foal out and the foal decided to romp around and run. My dog played with him, but then the foal started running for real away from the dog because he was scared. Well, my dog changed his attitude and went into catch and attack mode. It was a nightmare. The dog actually got the foal down and then the foal got up and ran again and far this time. My poor mare was in hysterics. We finally caught the foal in a large pasture and instead of moving him, brought the mom to him and let them be. we had a puncture wound in the neck by the mane. We put the foal on antibiotics and let them be for a few days (other than cleaning the wound). Happy to tell you that the foal ended up being one of the most friendly foals we had and he had absolutely no issues with dogs whatsoever. I think Superman will be fine and will trust you again soon if not already. He was probably in shock, poor thing. I have a JR/Chihuahua mix and she loves to follow the foals, but as soon as the foal starts to run, I am on that dog and she comes back to me. I know from my first experience, that I have to keep complete control on her and not let her get it in her head that she can run and play with these little foals. It's definately always going to be an issue because the dog loves to run and chase the larger minis, but they just ignore her so nothing ever comes of it. So scary, I am so sorry you had to go through that


----------



## griggsmel

Oh, the other lesson I learned from my dog chasing the foal is to never lead the foal and the mama out without leads on both of them. The little guys learn very fast how to walk on a lead, and all issues are then avoided with them running off and the dogs chasing. Sometimes the biggest problem I have is finding a halter to fit, but llama/sheep halters work pretty well. I have leads on my foals 90% of the time from the first day they go out, but if I can't I either carry them or put the dog away. Maybe you could try that??

Hoping for another foaling for you tonight, you seem so close!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Wow Jasamine looks so ready!oh poor Superman, and Gracie, and you! So sorry to hear that, some dogs instinct to hunt is so strong. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sandy B

Thanks everyone! Superman is doing well this morning and seems to be back to trusting us at least for the most part. His face is a little swollen and I chatted with our vet this morning again just to go over things one more time. He is nursing well and by now the Banamine is out of his system. We just turned them out for the day after doctoring him and we did carry him out to the pasture this time as he was very reluctant to follow mom and kept running back to me and sticking by my legs and not moving. He loved being out and started running and playing while Rocky ran laps around the whole field.

Yes, part of the attack problem yesterday was because Superman darted off and Gracie ran after him chasing him because the dog was chasing after him a little aggressively and she panicked. I think her panic made things worse. All the other dogs listened and stayed away and off except him so that is what bothered me the most. We have done a lot of dog rescue and rehab in the past and our JRT's have always been great with other dogs as I am very strict with all our dogs. And yes, I have seen many JRT's that are aggressive, they are terriers or "terrorists" as we like to call them. I am hoping my son will soon get his own place that will allow dogs and that he will take this boy for us. Since he is a former show dog and now a stud dog, he is very valuable. The good news is we have lived in our home for 11 years now and we have never had a dog get in to the horse area, as our fence is very secure and we have free ranging chickens that roam the horse area as well and if the dogs were to get loose there, they would be have lots of chicken dinners, so we are and have always been strict on gates. Now I will be more so!!

No changes to Jasmine. She still looks the same. I just ordered the Foal Time Test Strips to try out when my Predict A Foal tests runs out. I think I have about 6 more tests left of that. I am anxious to try out the one drop deal.


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Thanks everyone! Superman is doing well this morning and seems to be back to trusting us at least for the most part. His face is a little swollen and I chatted with our vet this morning again just to go over things one more time. He is nursing well and by now the Banamine is out of his system. We just turned them out for the day after doctoring him and we did carry him out to the pasture this time as he was very reluctant to follow mom and kept running back to me and sticking by my legs and not moving. He loved being out and started running and playing while Rocky ran laps around the whole field.
> 
> Yes, part of the attack problem yesterday was because Superman darted off and Gracie ran after him chasing him because the dog was chasing after him a little aggressively and she panicked. I think her panic made things worse. All the other dogs listened and stayed away and off except him so that is what bothered me the most. We have done a lot of dog rescue and rehab in the past and our JRT's have always been great with other dogs as I am very strict with all our dogs. And yes, I have seen many JRT's that are aggressive, they are terriers or "terrorists" as we like to call them. I am hoping my son will soon get his own place that will allow dogs and that he will take this boy for us. Since he is a former show dog and now a stud dog, he is very valuable. The good news is we have lived in our home for 11 years now and we have never had a dog get in to the horse area, as our fence is very secure and we have free ranging chickens that roam the horse area as well and if the dogs were to get loose there, they would be have lots of chicken dinners, so we are and have always been strict on gates. Now I will be more so!!
> 
> No changes to Jasmine. She still looks the same. I just ordered the Foal Time Test Strips to try out when my Predict A Foal tests runs out. I think I have about 6 more tests left of that. I am anxious to try out the one drop deal.


oh Sandy I am so sorry to hear that Superman had a rough time with Gracie's dog



how upsetting for you all...



I am sure you will come up with the best arrangement for them



I have two dogs an older golden retreiver who loves my horses and plays with them all day ( my 7 month old foal goes up to him and plays with him



) but my little cavalier isn't allowed in with the horses and he is a different nature to my retriever and I don't think they would get along to well. I think dogs and horses get along ok depending on both dog and horse and how they have been brought up.

I know you will make the right decision and I hope Gracie and Superman are doing alot better now





wow Jasmine looks ready to burst! I'm so excited your getting the foal time test strips I used them when my mare was in foal and they were brilliant! so easy to use, only thing is that u have to check them as soon as you have tested the milk, as they do darken after a while.



good luck and I hope you have a new little FILLY!! very soon


----------



## Sandy B

SURPRISE!!!!!! Angel (yes Angel, the black mare) foaled tonight at 6:25pm while we were out riding. She was 326 days today. I checked her udder late this morning before we turned her out and I could one get a couple drops out and it was a light yellow color. I did notice tonight, right before we brought her in, that she was walking at a good clip across the field, but did not think much of it. We brought the three expectant girls in to the barn before we rode. We had a couple other of Gracie's friends here riding and I was watching them. I had noticed at one point she came out in to the paddock and had obviously rolled in the shavings. At this point Angel and Jasmine were together in the one stall and paddock. A few minutes later as Gracie rode by, she made a comment that "boy Angel sure had a good roll" and when I looked I saw that she was covered head to toe in shavings. I was just going to go check her when Gracie screamed "mom! she is foaling!" Sure enough, the amnion was sticking out along with a hoof and a bit of a nose. I was the first one to her since I was not mounted. I immediately felt relief when I saw that there was another leg. Angel did some serious rolling to make adjustments. The first think I noticed was black legs with white and a back head



and then the rest came out and it was a gorgeous black and white..... FILLY!!!!!











She measures a 7" cannon and approx 21" to 21.5" tall!! She Was up fast and looking for food. Angel was very painful afterwards and even with Banamine she is still down quite a bit but did eat her bran & grain mash and nibbled some wet alfalfa. This little girl was running and bucking within an hour. She is very strong and nursing well. Since I did not have a halter monitor on her or even have her under camera yet, I thank the good Lord that we were out there and she chose to have a daylight baby!!

Introducing Angel's filly "Oreo"


----------



## Sandy B

Jasmine, who we thought was next in line to foal is looking about the same. Her milk tested about the same tonight as it has the last two nights. She still has pretty good tail function and her hooha is not very swollen or relaxed. So, we wait..... two more to go!


----------



## cassie

*YAY for your gorgeous new little FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow congrats Sandy and Gracie, on your gorgeous new little Oreo! she is just stunning!! what perfect markings, and already so correct and that head! 






 a winner for sure!!

YAY you guys must be so thrilled! Tell Gracie she did a GREAT job looking out for her SO well! 






 well done Gracie, and well done to you to Sandy! another beautiful safe baby to add to your little boys!

Thank you filly fairy for the filly we ordered 





I have even commited this post to pink, in celebration of your lovely new filly 



 she is just so adorable I think I am in love!! 

















Congrats again!! come on Jasmine! we know the filly fairy is at your farm, so lets go again 



 hehe Hi Baby!


----------



## cassie

oh and I bet Gracie had the quickest dismount ever to help deliver her new baby!!!



I wish I could have seen her face


----------



## Eagle

lol I can just imagine Gracie leaping off and charging towards Angel leaving her poor horsey wondering what on earth happened





Congratulations!


----------



## mthowdy

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Congrats! Wow! She is beautiful!! And so amazing that she foaled like that and you just happened to be there!! How incredible





Can't wait to see more pics of her! She really is a stunner!

Now come on Jasmine, let's see that baby! Then only one more left, right?


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you girls! Luckily Gracie's friend grabbed her horse's reins and Angel was so kind to foal out in the paddock so Gracie's friends could watch from atop their horses. Neither had even seen a foal be born before. They had front row seats!! LOL! The picture of Gracie in her helmet drying the foal is priceless really, huh?


----------



## Eagle

way to go Angel


----------



## cassie

Sandy I LOVED that pic, so beautiful!!

how exciting for those girls to be able to watch





I agree with Renee! way to go Angel!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on another gorgeous foal! And a filly too!



Some miniature mares don't give a lot of warning and their changes are very subtle. Guess you just found that out!


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your beautiful filly!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congratulations! She is beautiful! Love her markings! So glad it all went smoothly this time and worked out. Now for Jasmine to get a move on it! Lol


----------



## targetsmom

Congratulations on your wonderful surprise FILLY!!! !!! And I LOVE the photo of Gracie with her helmet on. She needs to enter that in the Dressage Today helmet contest!!! See their website for details. She will win for sure.


----------



## Charlotte

Awesome! What a gorgeous filly and the pictures of Gracie in her helmet and breeches, drying her new baby, needs to be published somewhere!

Your story is thrilling. that needs to be published too...with the pictures.

(Don't you feel sometimes that there is a foaling angel watching over our little mares and babies?)

Congratulations.


----------



## griggsmel

Oh CONGRATULATIONS!!




:yes



So happy for you guys and your filly is beautiful!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

What a heart warming story with such a lovely ending. Shes stunning and check out those markings...the filly fairy picked out the perfect colors for your little Angel. Congratulations to you all.

PS when ya goin' riding again?? hint hint....just a thought!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations on a beautiful Filly !!!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you all so much for the kind compliments. We are just so excited at what our stud has produced with these nice mares in his first year as a sire. So far all three are correct legged and pretty headed! We still have two more to go and Jasmine is ready to pop with 4 squares colored and the 5th one slightly changed on the Predict A Foal test. Her hooha is swollen and while she still has control over her tail, it is not as strong as before. Her hooha is also changing to a darker color. Margarita that is not due until June 1st is also starting to bag up good. I think she is jealous of all her friends having babies.

We had a 4-H meeting here tonight and the girls and their moms went crazy over the three babies. Rocky and Superman put on a good show in the pasture for everyone to oooohh and awwwww over



We turned Angel and Selena (Gracie changed from Oreo) out for about an hour today by themselves. Selena is so strong I think I am going to turn them out tomorrow with the other two mares full time. Superman's little face is so swollen. My vet was here today (her daughter is in my 4-H group) and she is still not worried about the swelling. We have been cleaning it twice a day and applying antibiotic ointment. She said we can apply cold compresses to help with the swelling and then on Sunday or Monday switch to hot compresses. Superman seems to have forgiven us for the most part as he is approaching us again.

Here are some pictures I took today of Selena. They are not the best as I had to rush to get patterns drawn for the 4-H meeting. Gracie chose the name Selena as it means "moon" in Greek and the start on her forehead reminded Gracie of a full moon.


----------



## Sandy B

Here are a couple more...


----------



## palsminihorses

Sandy B said:


> SURPRISE!!!!!! Angel (yes Angel, the black mare) foaled tonight at 6:25pm while we were out riding. She was 326 days today. I checked her udder late this morning before we turned her out and I could one get a couple drops out and it was a light yellow color. I did notice tonight, right before we brought her in, that she was walking at a good clip across the field, but did not think much of it. We brought the three expectant girls in to the barn before we rode. We had a couple other of Gracie's friends here riding and I was watching them. I had noticed at one point she came out in to the paddock and had obviously rolled in the shavings. At this point Angel and Jasmine were together in the one stall and paddock. A few minutes later as Gracie rode by, she made a comment that "boy Angel sure had a good roll" and when I looked I saw that she was covered head to toe in shavings. I was just going to go check her when Gracie screamed "mom! she is foaling!" Sure enough, the amnion was sticking out along with a hoof and a bit of a nose. I was the first one to her since I was not mounted. I immediately felt relief when I saw that there was another leg. Angel did some serious rolling to make adjustments. The first think I noticed was black legs with white and a back head
> 
> 
> 
> and then the rest came out and it was a gorgeous black and white..... FILLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She measures a 7" cannon and approx 21" to 21.5" tall!! She Was up fast and looking for food. Angel was very painful afterwards and even with Banamine she is still down quite a bit but did eat her bran & grain mash and nibbled some wet alfalfa. This little girl was running and bucking within an hour. She is very strong and nursing well. Since I did not have a halter monitor on her or even have her under camera yet, I thank the good Lord that we were out there and she chose to have a daylight baby!!
> 
> Introducing Angel's filly "Oreo"


Congratulations on your *beautiful black and white pinto filly! *Sounds like she is a tiny one! Enjoy her!


----------



## Sandy B

Her tail is all white except for a tiny bit of black on the end. It is so white and fluffy, looks like a rabbit tail. Too cute!!


----------



## targetsmom

Our show mare Princess is a perfect match for her - what a matched driving pair they would make! Attaching a baby pic for comparison. Princess is 32.5" at 8 years. Princess also has a star.


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Our show mare Princess is a perfect match for her - what a matched driving pair they would make! Attaching a baby pic for comparison. Princess is 32.5" at 8 years. Princess also has a star.



Oh wow!! Princess is gorgeous and you are absolutely right, they would make an awesome driving pair!!


----------



## Sandy B

Turned Angel and Selena out with the boys and Lexi & Fancy. Fancy wanted to steal Selena for all of a couple minutes until Angel went loco on Fancy. Since then all has been peaceful out there except Rocky really want to check out his new sister and keeps tailing to her and Angel will not let him near her. I managed to grab my camera and snap some pictures a bit ago. So I will post some.

Jasmine is testing 5 squares this morning, so I imagine she will foal by tomorrow morning.





Rocky giving Gracie kisses!


----------



## Sandy B

Superman(10 days) & Rocky(7 days)




Selena(2 days)


----------



## griggsmel

Wow, can they get any cuter? You have a sweet little herd of babies and can't wait to see the next one!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Great pictures and beautiful babies


----------



## LittleRibbie

Sandy they are all adorable,,,such beautiful markings!! congratulations


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

You have a really nice looking group! Princess is Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Wings

Congrats on your foals!



Sandy B said:


> Rocky & Superman finally getting closer
> 
> ]View attachment 8657


Look at those two, I adore chestnut pintos and you have a matched pair! With blue eyes on little Superman! Very jealous, I hope I get one amongst my foals


----------



## Eagle

what adorable babies, Gracie is a very lucky girl



I am sending prayers for a safe delivery tonight


----------



## chandab

Lovely little herd of foals. Congrats!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you guys! I just can not believe how blessed we are with the three foals so far. We feel so lucky!

Jasmine is holding on to her little one. She must be baking on the spots and black points. I am down to two more Predict A Foal test strips so I am waiting to test her tonight( my other test strips are in route here). Her milk is like glue and her tail head much more relaxed. She is 335 days today and she was the one who normally foals at 330 days. Gracie and Dale are hosting a Mothers Day BBQ here for my mom, our close friends and me so I think she is holding off to perform the entertainment for the evening





Happy Mothers Day to all you moms and horse moms!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

They are all just *beautiful!!*


----------



## Sandy B

Jasmine refused to perform tonight at the BBQ. I just tested her milk about an hour ago after everyone left and this time she changed five squares within about 10 seconds, so I think we will have a baby by morning according to her milk test. She is a bit more alert acting tonight with head up at times as if looking for something and a lot of front and rear leg shifting. Her udder and nipples are both very full as well. Her hooha is swollen but I still think it could be more relaxed, but she definitely scrunches it up when you take a peak. Her tail head has less control and the foal appears to have moved up in to her hip area (does not look as pregnant as she did). I am praying for this lil girl's safe delivery of a healthy foal.


----------



## mthowdy

I figured it would be soon, I can't wait to see an announcement!

Hoping for a safe foaling!! Update us asap


----------



## cassie

Oh my, Sandy your babies are just tooo cute! my hearts just melt when I see them! especially the ones with Gracie hugging them or kissing them!! 3 gorgeous little cutie babies! I love Selena's star! one of my big wishes to have in a horse is a gorgeous large star like what Selena has!!! good thing you guys are on the other side of the world!!! LOL








come on Jasmine we want to see your pretty little baby to please!!!


----------



## Sandy B

Well Jasmine is refusing to give up her baby!! I was up almost all night staring at the camera because she was a bit restless and not her usually quiet self. She did lay down several times last night but never for very long. I got my Foal Test Strips and tried those this morning. It shows on that test(color wise) in between 6 & 6.4. Predict A Foal shows a all 5 boxes colored within 10 seconds. According to Predict A Foal, she should have foaled 24 hours ago. LOL! Jasmine says otherwise.

These new test strips are so cool cause I could even test Margarita who is not due until June 1 but I can get a drop or two out of her nipples. She tested 8.0


----------



## Sandy B

I can't stop taking pictures of the three babies we have so far. Since you guys love minis too, I can't help but post them here.





Here is Superman who is now becoming a little toad. The dog bites have not slowed him down and with his mom being a milk cow and he is now trying to eat grain and hay as well, it is adding to his pudginess. Are you sure he has no dwarf characteristics with him being so little and his larger head? That post on the main forum about the little possible dwarf filly has me panicking....


----------



## Sandy B

And here is Rocky (with my hubby) who is also getting a lot of good groceries.


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Well Jasmine is refusing to give up her baby!! I was up almost all night staring at the camera because she was a bit restless and not her usually quiet self. She did lay down several times last night but never for very long. I got my Foal Test Strips and tried those this morning. It shows on that test(color wise) in between 6 & 6.4. Predict A Foal shows a all 5 boxes colored within 10 seconds. According to Predict A Foal, she should have foaled 24 hours ago. LOL! Jasmine says otherwise.
> 
> These new test strips are so cool cause I could even test Margarita who is not due until June 1 but I can get a drop or two out of her nipples. She tested 8.0


Aren't the foal time strips amazing!!!



I love them they are so brilliant! come on Jasmine! be a text book mare for us and share your filly with us pelase!!!



Sandy B said:


> I can't stop taking pictures of the three babies we have so far. Since you guys love minis too, I can't help but post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Superman who is now becoming a little toad. The dog bites have not slowed him down and with his mom being a milk cow and he is now trying to eat grain and hay as well, it is adding to his pudginess. Are you sure he has no dwarf characteristics with him being so little and his larger head? That post on the main forum about the little possible dwarf filly has me panicking....
> 
> View attachment 8708
> 
> 
> View attachment 8709


more pics please



we love all the pics we can get and always want more hehe!!

Superman is GORGEOUS!!! and no way at all dwarf in my opinion!! his head is stunning, his neck and shoulder lovely long and sloping (not short and stumpy and square chest that is common in dwarf) he has lovely long legs and a slim tummy! nope I defintiely do not think he is a dwarf



just a little baby boy! ;D when my little foal was born he was only 17" tall and he isn't dwarf at all



he is still only 27" tall at 7 months old and an absoloute snuggle bug and teddy bear! (especially with his winter fluff LOL) I'm sure eeverything is fine with your very handsome man! can we see new pics of Selena and Rocky please??


----------



## Sandy B

And finally here is Selena. Do you think she is going to have blue eyes? It is hard to tell as they are not ice blue like Superman's.


----------



## Sandy B

cassie said:


> Aren't the foal time strips amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love them they are so brilliant! come on Jasmine! be a text book mare for us and share your filly with us pelase!!!
> 
> more pics please
> 
> 
> 
> we love all the pics we can get and always want more hehe!!
> 
> Superman is GORGEOUS!!! and no way at all dwarf in my opinion!! his head is stunning, his neck and shoulder lovely long and sloping (not short and stumpy and square chest that is common in dwarf) he has lovely long legs and a slim tummy! nope I defintiely do not think he is a dwarf
> 
> 
> 
> just a little baby boy! ;D when my little foal was born he was only 17" tall and he isn't dwarf at all
> 
> 
> 
> he is still only 27" tall at 7 months old and an absoloute snuggle bug and teddy bear! (especially with his winter fluff LOL) I'm sure eeverything is fine with your very handsome man! can we see new pics of Selena and Rocky please??


Thank you Cassie for the vote of confidence. We think Superman is precious but we are blinded by him being our first mini baby and his challenges.

I have posted pictures of Rocky and Selena too!

It is so amazing how hairy these beggers can get. It really makes you want to cuddle with them.


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> And here is Rocky (with my hubby) who is also getting a lot of good groceries.
> 
> View attachment 8710
> 
> 
> View attachment 8711


Yay my Rcky and Selena fix!!! goodness Rocky is so beautiful! what a perfect little head and markings!!! be still my heart! I fall in love with him more and more each time I see him!



Sandy B said:


> And finally here is Selena. Do you think she is going to have blue eyes? It is hard to tell as they are not ice blue like Superman's.


Selena definitely has one blue eye... is it the same on the other side? she is just so precious!! still lovin that massive white star!! ahh perfect! such a tiny perfect little angel! congrats again!

come on Jasmine we want to see your stunning filly!! please!


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Thank you Cassie for the vote of confidence. We think Superman is precious but we are blinded by him being our first mini baby and his challenges.
> 
> I have posted pictures of Rocky and Selena too!
> 
> It is so amazing how hairy these beggers can get. It really makes you want to cuddle with them.


haha have a look on my thread (Penny's pregnancy thread ) and see the pics of Finn my colt! I have never seen a horse fluff up as much as him for winter! LOL thanks for the Rocky and Selena pics!


----------



## Eagle

/monthly_05_2012/post-22643-0-75348800-1337056881_thumb.jpg

Sandy I think you should send this pic to Karen at Foal-Time and tell her how you feel. I am sure she would love to know





Please keep sharing pics cos they sure are worth seeing


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> /monthly_05_2012/post-22643-0-75348800-1337056881_thumb.jpg
> 
> Sandy I think you should send this pic to Karen at Foal-Time and tell her how you feel. I am sure she would love to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep sharing pics cos they sure are worth seeing


The Foal Time Test Strips you mean? They are so quick to use compared to Predict A Foal!


----------



## Wings

Superman doesn't look at all dwarfy to me, and the first pic is adorable





Selena just looks like she has those foal blues, unless they are ice blue they don't tend to last.

I know what you mean about photo addiction! My guys get stalked for at least the first 3 months.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Sandy I meant Foal-Time strips, sorry my world is a blur this morning. I agree with Bree and see no Dwarf in Superman, he is just one little cutie.


----------



## cassie

Wings said:


> Superman doesn't look at all dwarfy to me, and the first pic is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selena just looks like she has those foal blues, unless they are ice blue they don't tend to last.
> 
> I know what you mean about photo addiction! My guys get stalked for at least the first 3 months.


haha yes Bree, but then I think your camera goes into hiding and we don't see it again until the next lot of foals come along!!!








I really hope Selena keeps her blue eyes! she is so gorgeous! blue eyes would just be the icing on the cake (in my opinion!!



)


----------



## Sandy B

Laying in bed watching Jasmine. She is doing an awful lot of aimless stall walking. Just maybe....


----------



## Sandy B

We have lots of yawning going on too!!!


----------



## Sandy B

Boy! That was FAST!!! A bay tobiano filly!! She is beautiful & Jasmine made it look easy!


----------



## Sandy B

Baby is up & trying to find milk bar. She has a 6.5" cannon & about 19.5" tall. Colostrom quality is very good & placenta just passed. Jasmine has Banamine on board too. Now if baby will nurse & poop we might catch some sleep tonight.

Gracie felt position, it was textbook & she helped deliver. I just stood back & watched.


----------



## lilysmom

Congratulations on the colt




Now you can get some well earned rest!!!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on your new filly! Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches

Congratulations on your filly! Cant wait for pics.


----------



## mthowdy

Congrats on another FILLY!!!

Can't wait to see some pictures!





Glad everything went smoothly and mom and baby are doing good!


----------



## Sandy B

Here are a couple pictures I took last night. She was about an 60-90 minutes old here. Jasmine and baby girl are doing great. The baby has the craziest face marking. Will take some more pictures this afternoon.

Here she is practicing her show stance already








Such a unique face marking!


----------



## Mima Acres

Sandy B said:


> Here are a couple pictures I took last night. She was about an 60-90 minutes old here. Jasmine and baby girl are doing great. The baby has the craziest face marking. Will take some more pictures this afternoon.
> 
> Here she is practicing her show stance already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725
> 
> 
> Such a unique face marking!
> 
> View attachment 8726


How adorable, congratulations on ALL your beautiful foals. WOW they are beautiful!!!


----------



## andrea loves minis

Congrats on the beautiful filly! She's exactly what I'm hoping to get out of Daisy


----------



## Equuisize

Lovely baby girl.

Gracie must be over the moon with her babies this year.

Love those crazy blazes ... sure gives their faces character.


----------



## targetsmom

Congrats on another gorgeous pinto and another filly!!! Wow, you are on a well-deserved roll!!!! I love this one - she would do very well in color classes, but I just like her anyway.


----------



## mthowdy

Wow she is a looker! Lover her blaze- looks so cool on that little face of hers!

I wouldn't mind something like this out of Mary



haha.

Congrats again! Now for the next (and last?) one! Woo!


----------



## cassie

Yeah!!! Go jasmine! Wow another absoloutly gorgeous foal!!! Love the name Diane "star twist" so cute!!!

Your stallion has sure had a great start sandy!!! Any more to come?? Gracie must be ecstatic!! What a good girl helping deliver this gorgeous baby!!! Shell be a pro before long that's for sure!!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you all! Gracie and I are ecstatic for sure!!



We feel like we won the lottery with these beautiful babies! Still searching for the right name for her. I just drew blood and ran her IgG and is tools good, not quite as great as the others but I think it is well enough. She is doing great, very active and friendly little one. Jasmine is also doing good. A little concerned as she has still not pooped yet, but she pooped a ton yesterday and last night, so I am sure she is empty. Will keep a close eye on her.

We have one more due and that is Margarita, they grey and white AMHA Res World Ch Halter girl. She is building a very nice udder. 340 days is June 1. I do not think she will go that long though. I tested her milk yesterday and it was at 8.0 so we have some time. She is in the barn with a stall and paddock and daily turnout but I am hoping all these babies make her get with it. She is really in to everyone else's babies and I can see the longing there. She has also been going around our stallions pen and "flirting" a little with him. The hormones a wacky, poor girl. I have been feeding her a complete hay pellet and more alfalfa and she is looking better. I am not sure why she has gotten so thin when she is one of the top mares on the totem pole and all the other girls are fluffy with plenty of weight. I will take some pictures of Margarita's udder tonight and post later.


----------



## Wings

Congrats on your lovely new filly. Can't wait to see outside pics with the outher foals!


----------



## Sandy B

Here is a picture I took tonight of Gracie and her newest baby girl. She is such a babe!




I went ahead and milk tested Margarita again tonight for fun. She tested 8.0 last night and tonight she tested 7.2. I think her seeing her stable mate foal is making her long for a baby worse.



She is 323 days today. Here are some udder pictures I took tonight as well. Pardon her not being tidy yet.


----------



## cassie

WOW she has got a nice udder! I'd be watching that PH, teats are pointed away from each other... she may pull a sneaky one... how is her tummy? she is just SOOO beautiful (your new baby that is LOL) Gracie looks so pleased with her



gorgeous!!

These foals are going to be the most loved and well cared for babies!! I can see it now! 

can we see a pic of Margarita? a full body shot?


----------



## Sandy B

cassie said:


> WOW she has got a nice udder! I'd be watching that PH, teats are pointed away from each other... she may pull a sneaky one... how is her tummy? she is just SOOO beautiful (your new baby that is LOL) Gracie looks so pleased with her
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!
> 
> These foals are going to be the most loved and well cared for babies!! I can see it now!
> 
> can we see a pic of Margarita? a full body shot?


Thank you Cassie! I will get side pictures of Margarita tomorrow. I to think that she may be a sneaky one. With her udder remaining just as large in the evening as it is in the morning and her Foal strip changes in 24 hours, I think she will not wait too long.


----------



## Eagle

wow I agree with Cassie, that udder looks good



What her like a hawk cos I bet she will drop fast.


----------



## Becky

Margarita looks very close to foaling from that udder. I think you will be having a foal this week!


----------



## Sandy B

We may have to switch to year-round school because between foal patrol, mini foals, teasing/breeding season and of course the cute kittens we have been bottle feeding, we are not getting any school work done!! It has been 3 weeks now that we have hardly down anything. Oh well, I guess that is the beauty of home-schooling. Gracie just wants to sit in the pasture with her babies or the stall with her new one, groom the ones that have yet to foal or sit in her school room and play with kittens. Not that I blame her.

Camera battery is charging, will take pics of Margarita and post later today.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Congratulations on a beautiful filly. I love the picture of Gracie with her.

1 more looks to be arriving soon . Healthy foaling !!!


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I've home-schooled, so you just need to make it all a written "report" or "project" -- properly written and documented with pictures. You could even make it an "advertising" project -- and she can do the research on making portfolios, "flyers" etc. It's amazing what you can turn into something "educational" !!


Fantastic idea!! It can be grammar and science all in one report. Thank you for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Sandy B

So Margarita has already dropped in PH to 6.8 tonight. She is dropping pretty quick in two days from a 8.0. Her udder is as big if not bigger than what Fancy's and Angel's were when they foaled. I went ahead and put the halter alarm on her to be safe. When I turn her out during the day she stays real close to the mom and babies pasture. She wants a baby so bad. As requested, here is a side picture and a rear picture.





And I could not help myself tonight and snap a couple pictures with my cell phone of Gracie with her two boys. These two are so friendly and you can see the huge size difference between Superman and Rocky. Superman sure keeps Rocky in his place though.


----------



## chandab

Sandy B said:


> And I could not help myself tonight and snap a couple pictures with my cell phone of Gracie with her two boys. These two are so friendly and you can see the huge size difference between Superman and Rocky. Superman sure keeps Rocky in his place though.
> 
> View attachment 8772
> View attachment 8773


Wow, that is a huge size difference, and they are both so cute.


----------



## mthowdy

Wow! Margarita is a looking good. I bet she just wants to catch up- I'm sure it won't be long.

This pictures of Gracie & the boys are adorable! Superman is so much smaller than Rocky, but they both have incredible confirmation (in my honest & newbie opinion)! I love them both- I sure hope Mary has something close to them


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The pictures are just wonderful of Gracie with her two boys!! I have that kind of size differences here quite a few times. A couple of years ago, I had a black pinto and a chestnut colt born within 10 days of each other in Maine (we had to wait until they were born to ship the mares). They are absolutely inseparable "best buds." I tried separating them into 2 different pastures, and Chupa worked his way through the fence in 1 day and was standing next to his buddy the next morning. Today, Chupa, the pinto, is around 32" and Keno MIGHTTTTT be 28 to 28 1/2". But those "little" men can really run the herd -- like those tiny mares that hold their own and run all the taller mares off!! I love their attitudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect Margarita to go much longer!
> 
> 
> 
> She is already "flat-sided" and baby is sitting forward of center, so it sures looks like you'll be making another announcement soon!!!!
> 
> And no problem on the report. She can work the science aspect and write using the Scientific Method format -- she also has some "great data" since she has all the foal information birth information, and can do some comparisons of the foals as they grow -- taking new measurement and working it into her project. And certainly from the grammar/English part, and the different writing formats, she'll have quite a project accomplished~! Need more ideas? This old girl is full of them! I home-schooled for years, and recently home-schooled a Kindergarten student who has surpassed my expectations and is now (in 4 months) reading and working on a 1st grade level after coming knowing NO letters or numbers). Home schooling is the "bomb!"
> 
> Looking forward to your new announcement, and more pictures!!


Yes, we love homeschooling!! It really fits our lifestyle and one of the beauties of it is if we take 3 weeks off, it is ok. LOL! Gracie has been carrying a 4.0 average on a hard homeschool curriculum so I do not worry to much. At least now I have got another homeschool go to person in you Diane





Gracie's boys are so ultra friendly. She loves nothing more than to sit in the grass and let them come to her. We just turned Jasmine and her filly out with the others so she is keeping baby away front he others right now. Angel is our mare that is a challenge to catch and handle for Selena is reading her mom's vibes and stays away. We catch her a couple times a day though and handle her. The picture of your boys is too cute! Rocky is growing like a week and has his milk teeth in, Superman is growing wide with milk and still has no teeth. LOL! We have 4 different sizes, X-small, small, medium and large. LOL!!


----------



## Sandy B

Here are a couple pictures I took of "Princess" on her first turnout.


----------



## targetsmom

Sandy- we have a mare like your Angel - hard to catch, and Toffee is super un-trusting due to past experience. That is Clyde's dam. What I did was touched him whenever I could - in the stall before I let them out each day. By last week he let me scratch his neck, and once he figured out how much he liked it we literally can't keep him away from us!! He is the friendliest of the foals. I predict the same thing will happen with Selena (sorry I think SHE should have been named Princess to match our girl- LOL!).


----------



## Sandy B

targetsmom said:


> Sandy- we have a mare like your Angel - hard to catch, and Toffee is super un-trusting due to past experience. That is Clyde's dam. What I did was touched him whenever I could - in the stall before I let them out each day. By last week he let me scratch his neck, and once he figured out how much he liked it we literally can't keep him away from us!! He is the friendliest of the foals. I predict the same thing will happen with Selena (sorry I think SHE should have been named Princess to match our girl- LOL!).


Yes, we have been handling her and scratching her twice a day. Today she actually fired both barrels at me



when I went to catch her. So when I caught her I laid her down and touched her all over until she quit struggling. Then I rolled her over and did the other side. When she was quiet, I stood her up and touched her all over again and she was much quieter. Then I released her and she just stood there nuzzling my leg. I walked away and she followed me for a bit and then turned and quietly walked back to her mom. Gracie usually catches her a couple times a day and me once a day. Today though Gracie was finishing up her 4-H record book and trying to get some school in and then we had a 4-H meeting tonight. So I was it for today. I know she will be fine with some handling. She was an angel the first few days.

By the way, Gracie is thinking of naming her latest bay pinto filly Princess. LOL!


----------



## Sandy B

Margarita's milk tested at 6.8 again tonight, the same as last night and the first time it has not changed in a couple days. She is looking good in every other way. I have the halter alarm on her to be safe since we have had a couple almost misses with these mini moms. Margarita wants her own baby so bad that I am surprised she is not forcing herself in to labor. She just sits and stares at the moms and foals all day and nickers to them. Her usual best friend, an open mare she is not giving the time of day to. LOL!


----------



## Sandy B

Just a quick update. Margarita is very anxious acting this morning. She was walking circles in her stall but I am not sure if it is because she is missing her buddies again all of a sudden or what. Then I let her out in to her paddock and she went right over and had a good roll. She then walked over and started itching on the pipes. Walk a circle or two and then eat and then go walk some more. She has and can behave this way when separated from her girlfriends, but she has not behaved this way in quite awhile. Her udder size looks good and her hooha is slightly swollen but has a ways to go. We are headed out to ride soon so I will observe her even more then. I do not want to run out of test strips so since she could still go a couple weeks I am being conservative on testing. I will test her tonight again.


----------



## mthowdy

Here's to hoping she foals soon for you! I'm going to say tomorrow night...but I won't be surprised if she goes tonight!

I'm thinking Mary is getting close, but she is probably just trying to fool me again. I wish she was around some mares with foals like Margarita is- I bet that would help speed things up!


----------



## cassie

Princess is so beautiful! I am in love with all your new babies!! you guys have done very very well



I can't wait to see Margaritas baby she looks beautiful and so very very close to foaling



YAY can't wait to read the report and see pics of your newest little baby!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you Cassie! We are pleased as pie and are hardly getting anything done because all we want to do is sit and watch the babies or love on them. The two boys are ultra friendly and the two fillies are stand-offishish and full of sass. Rocky and Superman are now playing and is it ever a crack up to watch the boys rough house. Superman holds his own and when he is done playing he runs to momma.

Margarita's milk is still testing 6.8. Looks like she is joining Ben's Mary is hanging at that number. Her udder looks real good. Thanks to Ben mentioning that you can cut the Foal Time strips to make them last longer I am sure that I will have plenty to last me through this last mare to foal. I can not believe I did not think of cutting there strips, what a dork I am. LOL!


----------



## mthowdy

Sandy B said:


> Margarita's milk is still testing 6.8. Looks like she is joining Ben's Mary is hanging at that number. Her udder looks real good. Thanks to Ben mentioning that you can cut the Foal Time strips to make them last longer I am sure that I will have plenty to last me through this last mare to foal. I can not believe I did not think of cutting there strips, what a dork I am. LOL!


Well I hope Mary & Margarita don't hold out much longer for both our sakes! I don't think Mary will foal tonight, her udder went down today and it isn't back up since I last checked half hour ago, and her pH was the same then too.

I can't remember who told me to rip them up, but after they did I felt like an idiot haha! I wasted about thirty tests worth by using an entire strip for one test.

Now I'm down to a tiny sliver of a strip so I'm saving it to test her when I think she is really close, which hasn't happened yet. For now the pool strips will work, but I wish I had ordered more foaltime strips!


----------



## targetsmom

Well, I ended up with lots of Foal Time strips left over because I found that just checking for "stickiness" was as good a predictor as anything. Once I found really sticky milk- so sticky my fingers would stick together if I didn't wash the milk right off - the mare foaled within 24 hours. Of course, I was also using an Equipage alarm and Mare Stare and had wonderful watchers to help me out!!!


----------



## mthowdy

Haha, I thought it was you. Yeah, I feel stupid haha. But now I know for next time, if there ever is a next time!

Mary's milk has started to become sticky, but not super sticky yet. I'll keep an eye out for that too


----------



## Sandy B

Well Ben you were not the lone ranger using up the whole test strips because I was too! They are too simple to use.

Speaking of test strips, Margarita tested 6.4 this morning. Her nipples are filling too. Her hooha just does not look ready to me though. We are watching her closely though.


----------



## Sandy B

Margarita is making some quick changes. Gone is the yellow, slimy, sticky stuff & in is creamy white milk. Still testing 6.4 though. Hooha is swelling. No other signs.


----------



## mthowdy

Show us some pictures!!!





I really think she will beat Mary, but I hope I'm wrong! Haha


----------



## Wings

Pull out the popcorn people, it sounds soon!




:ThumbUp


----------



## Sandy B

Foal Strip test is 6.4 still. She is waxing as well as milk and actually a bit more receptive to me touching her udder and hooha. Her hooha is looking a bit red inside. She is also acting "needy" for her friends.

As Ben requested... here are some pictures I took with my cell phone. Not the best quality or lighting.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh my!!! She is certainly looking ready................sleep with your shoes on!!


What color do you think this baby is going to be? Silver & white mom and a bay & white daddy????????


----------



## mthowdy

Sandy B said:


> What color do you think this baby is going to be? Silver & white mom and a bay & white daddy????????


It doesn't look like you will have to wait long to find out!

I expect we will see a foal announcement very soon...


----------



## chandab

Sandy B said:


> What color do you think this baby is going to be? Silver & white mom and a bay & white daddy????????


I'll vote for a silver bay pinto filly.


----------



## Sandy B

Lots of stall walking the past hour. Circles & figure rights going on. Head tossing too. She has behaved this way before when she was first separated from herd but it's not been normal or for this long in a long time. Lots of side & butt biting going on as well.


----------



## mthowdy

Sounds like we might see a baby tonight!

Mary is doing her usual routine...so i don't expect anything from her tonight.

But, LET'S GO MARGARITA!!!

Praying for another safe foaling for you, Gracie and Margarita! Let's see another beautiful foal


----------



## Sandy B

She is in labor!!


----------



## Sandy B

We are just so blessed! Another quick & safe delivery! This time the ring test was wrong.... Is a colt! A bay tobiano looks a lot like daddy!! Presentation was good except when I felt his head was twisted sideways. Once I corrected it, he pretty much came right out. He stood up within 10 minutes. Gave Margarita Banamine as she keeps going down. He is trying to find the milk bar. She passed placenta in 20 minutes. Funny think Margarita keeps doing is licking her udder! Lol!


----------



## Wings

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics of him


----------



## mthowdy

Congrats! I knew she was going to beat Mary!

Can't wait to see some pics of the new little guy!


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you! Still waiting for him to find the milk bar but we are still ahead of schedule. His cannon measure right at 7". We will measure height tomorrow. Will post pictures tomorrow too.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations on another safe arrival.



I can't wait for pics


----------



## Sandy B

Just crawled back in bed. Baby got a good nurse in finally & passed quite a bit of meconim after his enema. Margarita ate her bran mash & drank a good bit of water. She is still cramping quite a bit in spite of the dose of Banamine I gave her IV. She keeps laying down. Watching her on camera now & she is down again but at least she lays quiet. Baby is finally laying down now too. First time since he got up.

Time for some shut eye now.... Good night.


----------



## targetsmom

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so happy for you and Gracie...even if the nail test was wrong on this last one. Can't wait to see pics.

Was just thinking that we should have a pinned post on this sub-forum for all the foals born here so all the "aunties" will have a single place to check the ones they helped come into the world. I will start one....


----------



## Eagle

I want pics! Lol how are they doing Sandy? I bet you and Gracie are rushed off your feet with all these new babies to care for.

Mary what a great idea. Us old gals are a stubborn lot so when we decide these babies are coming out alive we mean it, I am so glad you got 3/3 gorgeous babies and Sandy 4/4 I just wish we had been here last year.


----------



## Equuisize

Congrats on your new little man.

Glad it went well.

Hope Mommy is feeling perkier this morning and you all got a bit of sleep.


----------



## Sandy B

Gracie and I feel like we have had "Fairy Godmothers" watching over our moms' and babies. We are just truly blessed and beyond tickled!! Margarita is still acting a bit uncomfortable but much better. I tried to snap a few pictures but he was not very cooperative. I will try for better ones later this afternoon when we turn them out to graze a bit. I think this one might be homozygous too and have blue eyes!


----------



## MeganH

Oh he is a beauty!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sandy B

Here are a couple pictures I took last night from my cell phone as Gracie helped bring her last 2012 foal in to the world. I am so proud of Gracie. She will be 13 in a couple months and has learned so much about life and death in the last couple years. She was so good at helping the moms deliver their babies. She had no issues checking the foals positions and learning what she was feeling inside there. I never had to tie a placenta up or help a foal nurse.


----------



## Eagle

wow Sandy, he is another cracker




Can you take a pic of his head front on when you get time, that blaze looks fabulous.


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> wow Sandy, he is another cracker
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a pic of his head front on when you get time, that blaze looks fabulous.


Here ya go...


----------



## Eagle

Wow, Fantastic thanks


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! What awesome color! Lovely colt! Congratulations! Gracie is doing a wonderful job too!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congratulations I'm so glad your foaling is done ...you had to be worried even more than we all usually do with last years heatbreaks. I'm so glad you had a great season ending with a beautiful colt


----------



## griggsmel

Congratulations on your beautiful herd! They are all so gorgeous in their own little ways. Good job to both you and Gracie! I can only hope my last two go as well. Beautiful babies


----------



## Wings

Great birth pictures!

I love his little markings, especially his face


----------



## cassie

WOW what a gorgeous finish to your great foaling season this year! he is absoloutly adorable! loving that blaze and his gorgeous face!! absoloutly adorable well done to you and to Gracie! yippee!! 

so so happy for you all!


----------



## Sandy B

Hey all, Margarita needs prayers. She Has been down almost all day. We turned her & the little man out on some grass to see if exercise made her feel a bit better but she keeps laying down sternal & flat. No rolling but rear leg kicking at belly. She is passing fluid from vulva so she must be cramping extra hard. Talked to my vet & gave another Banamine dose which seems to only take the edge off. She does graze some while laying down & appears appetite is good. She has not passed any manure yet either which is not abnormal at 15 hours post foaling. Vet said if she keeps going down then she will need to come out.


----------



## cassie

oh Praying so hard for Margartia!! come on sweet mumma!! get better soon!! you have a lovely new baby that you have to watch over and feed



come on honey!

praying for you guys to Sandy and Gracie, that she picks up and all is well


----------



## eagles ring farm

prayers for good news soon for Margartia


----------



## targetsmom

Sending prayers for Margarita and her adorable colt.


----------



## Wings

I hope everything turns out alright


----------



## Sandy B

Thanks for your prayers. The vet came out and took a look at Margarita. Her gut sounds were very good so everything pointed to uterine. Yes, I went through the placate really good and it was complete. The vet thinks that she may have a slow bleed, so she gave her Oxytocin along with another pain killer (can't remember what it is called and a very small amount of Rompum). Her respiration & heart rate were elevated but did go down after the second pain med on top of her Banamine I had given her 90 minutes before. The vet(who is also a friend) had to go pick up some sheep milk for a bummer lamb so she swung back by and checked on her a bit ago and Margarita is much more comfortable. She left me another rise of the pain med/sedative and oxytocin if Margarita gets uncomfortable again. She did finally poop!!!!!



I do now mares can go upwards to 24 hours in some cases with no manure. She has finally also drank fair amount of water. I gave her a soupy bran mash and her grain tonight and some soaked alfalfa. She finished all her grain and nibbled on her alfalfa some She really does act like it is uterine pain and not gut. Right now she is the most comfortable I have seen her since she foaled. SHe is actually standing over the colt and not laying down next to him.

I took some pictures today of the two of them when we turned them out. The colt looks a lot like daddy!! He measure a 7" cannon and 20.5" tall. I will post some pictures next.


----------



## Sandy B

Margarita's colt at 15 hours old. He definitely has blue eyes! I wonder if he will grey out or stay bay? Also looking at these pictures am I seeing a slight roach back or is it just his white back that makes him appear that way? I guess I am just so worried about the dwarf deal maybe I am seeing things???


----------



## Eagle

Just checking in quick before I get the kids off to school. I am so glad mum is doing better, I will continue to pray.


----------



## Sandy B

And a couple more....




The lil guy making due when mommy was not feeling good.


----------



## Sandy B

Gracie and her baby boy...

snuggling




He already loves to be scratched!!


----------



## Becky

Congratulations on your new colt! Very handsome boy indeed.

Some mares tend to have more cramping pain than others. Glad your vet was able to help with that.

As to the colt's color, neither sire nor dam are grey, so he will stay a very handsome bay pinto. One of my favorite colors.


----------



## targetsmom

He looks adorable to me!! Congrats. Margarita appears to be silver black (silver dapple) in her photos, so if that is the case the foal cannot turn gray. It is only true grays like our Mira that can pass on the graying gene. Silver black is my favorite color!!! Our Dancer is silver black.


----------



## chandab

Sandy B said:


> The lil guy making due when mommy was not feeling good.
> 
> View attachment 8867


My APHA filly had to make due in much the same way, as her mommy didn't feel good for several hours after foaling, certainly didn't slow her down.


----------



## griggsmel

Sandy B said:


> The lil guy making due when mommy was not feeling good.
> 
> View attachment 8867


My little filly had to do that last year because her mom was painful. Lasted about 3 days. As long as we kept her comfy and did frequent wet meals she came thru it.


----------



## Sandy B

Margarita update: Vet was back out this morning. It appears that after the Banamine wears off she goes down again. She has no temperature, her color is good, she is not dehydrated, her cap refill is good, just heart rate pretty elevated as well as respiration. Good gut noise and mobility as well. Only thing is, she had only passed two piles of manure since foaling. My vet did a slight rectal exam and there was a ton of manure (pretty dry and hard) just sitting in rectum. She helped remove that and Margarita had to really work to pass it. It was a huge back up. So as my vet said, this is all pointing to initial uterine cramping and vaginal pain and it has triggered her dumpy feeling and not drinking as well or eating good. The domino affect. So we oiled her and gave her more pain meds. My vet ultra sounded her abdomen and everything looked great, especially her colon and intestine mobility. The peak at her uterus also did not show anything abnormal. So my vet had us turn her and baby out on the back yard grass and give her a soupy bran, pellet & grain mash. She has been happily slurping that down while the baby is running around playing. She feels at this time that we just need to manage her pain as nothing is pointing to anything more.


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You're right Mary. I think momma is a silver black (dapple) so this little guy should stay his beautiful color!! As to your concern over a "roach back' -- you must put these ideas out of your mind. This is just a beautiful colt, with no dwarf characteristics at all. He is just a growing baby -- and there are many stages where the babies look a little "butt-high" -- but he's just PERFECT!


Thanks Diane. I just do not want to miss anything. Maybe I need to be pinched as its like I question how we got so many nice looking babies. We have people knocking on our door that see them on the road asking if they are for sale. Yes, we do plan to sell but heck if I know on how to price them. I have not even thought about that. All I have been thinking is are any of them nice enough to show in hand as weanlings, etc... I would like to promote our stud and stuff, so I have a lot of thinking to do....


----------



## Sandy B

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The nice thing is you can tell them, yes, SOME will be for sale, but right now you don't know which ones. Then, you have at least 4 months before you wean -- so it gives you time before you have to commit to anyone on any one baby, unless you know of one or two that you think you might be willing to sell. As they get older, I'm sure we would all like to look at them "set up" and as so many here show, perhaps we could help you in choosing who needs to be shown.


Great advise! Thank you!!


----------



## targetsmom

Ha - and here I was feeling jealous because you have all pinto foals and we don't. But it makes it EASY for us to pick which one(s) to sell - the solid color one!! I would be NO help on the pricing, as the only ones that left here alive were given away.


----------



## Eagle

Mary If I were closer I would pick them all up


----------



## Wings

I spend way too much time on the sale boards and website sale pages



but it does help when pricing your babies, I try to go for similar prices to similar quality/bred foals in the area.


----------



## Sandy B

I have a friend and a expert in the mini horse show world coming to evaluate the foals in a couple weeks. She will give me her opinion on them now and then again in a couple months I hope. Then I plan to have another person out as well. I am also going to have each foal tested for splash and homozygous tobiano. I think that there is a good chance several of them are both of those.

Margarita has pooped three more times since this mornings vet appointment. She did a lot of grazing today and ate her soupy mash of bran, pellets & grain. I hope by morning that I see oil passing through. Her pain meds should be warn off by now so I will keep an eye on her through the night.


----------



## Eagle

How is Margarita doing this morning Sandy?


----------



## kay56649

I love his little dipped head and his blaze!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandy B

Good morning! Margarita is doing much better this morning. We have had 5 large piles of poop since yesterday evenings feed time. She did lay down a couple times last night but nothing out of the unordinary. The last pile she did, I am beginning to see traces of oil





However, her lil guy had to have an enema about 2am. I saw him strain too many times for too long so I went out and gave him a warm water/mineral oil enema and he shot out some really hard fecal balls (milk poop, no meconium). This morning he is still acting a tad uncomfortable but I did find another hard pile of his poop. Lots of tail swishing and trying to run his butt, he almost acts itchy??? When I talk to the vet this morning I will talk to her about the lil guy.


----------



## Sandy B

The lil guy is happily pooping now and it is normal foal poop (softly formed) and passed easily with no straining. Margarita is pooping too and the best news is that my vet told me to turn them out with the others. Although protective of her baby, Margarita was so happy to rejoin the herd. I will try and get pictures tonight!!


----------



## mthowdy

Great news!

I can't wait to see pictures of your little herd of mares and foals! I bet that is a blast to watch- I could spend hours just watching Mary & Rowdy, so I can't imagine what it would be like with FIVE AMAZING FOALS!


----------



## Wings

As the others have said, great news! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Sandy B

I am sorry, I did not get pictures taken tonight. I am just so busy. I am the show manager for our county 4-H horse show and gymkhana that is taking place this Sunday and we are short on volunteers. I promise to tomorrow.

Margarita and the lil guy (one of these days a name will pop in Gracie's head) have settled nicely in to the herd. Margarita is being very watchful over her lil man but seems so much happier being out with her friends. The lil man is having no issues adjusting to his new friends and he was showing off plenty He is also already trying to eat his moms grain. LOL!


----------



## Eagle

Oh Sandy I am so happy that Margarita and Lil One are doing well and back in the herd, what an amazing year you and Gracie are having


----------



## Sandy B

The County 4-H Horse Show and Gymkhana was a HUGE success. The awards were awesome and the kids all had a great time. I am so glad that it is done with as now I can concentrate on my girls horse camp coming up mid June.

Gracie did amazing with her big horses. Jac, Gracie's all-around horse almost did not get to go as he was a bit under the weather Saturday night and we had to have the vet out to oil him and he was also started on antibiotics. However he was fever free and appeared normal on Sunday morning so he got to go. Elmo (Gracie's jumper) was a bit of a handful being at a new place and was terrible in the hunter hack but came on strong in the over fences only classes. I have to share a couple pictures of Gracie and her boys.

Gracie and Jac were the Placer County 4-H Horse Show Hi-Point Junior Rider AND the ALL-AROUND CHAMPION of the show over all ages & divisions. They were first place in showmanship, western & english equitation and pleasure, trail and even in barrel racing!! The only class they did not do well in was bareback equitation as Jac broke from a jog to a lope twice after a down transition.


----------



## Sandy B

Here is a picture of Gracie and Elmo


----------



## cassie

wow everything seems to have settled down nicely for you Sandy, yay! you deserve a break now



you and Gracie ahve done such an awesome job! and tell Gracie big congrats to her with the weekend, how exciting for her!

I don't know how you would be able to sell any of your gorgeous babies! but I know I'm glad I don't live any closer to you guys! LOL otherwise one or two might have to come live with me LOL.

congrats again and I'm so glad they are all doing so very well!


----------



## cassie

oh I just saw the pic of her jumping! wow she looks great! what lovely form she has! and Elmo is a stunner!! you have too many nice horses I have decided Sandy one has to definitley come live with me




hehe.


----------



## Sandy B

All the mini babies are doing great! The three boys are so much more friendlier than the girls. Not sure why?? Here is a picture taken today when Gracie was out with them. Also Gracie gave Superman and Rocky their first halter breaking session today. She said it went great.

This is Maximous (Margarita's colt,) Rocky and Superman.


----------



## Sandy B

Thank you Cassie!! You just will have to come to the states for a visit!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Sandy B said:


> Thank you Cassie!! You just will have to come to the states for a visit!!!!!!


haha I so will!!! I'll have to put a post on here when I take a trip saying "Cassie is coming to the states who wants a visit " hehe.

Gracies boys are just so lovely! I love seeing them together, three of a kind just so cute!! they look like they love Gracie so very much, can we see a new pic of Selena to please? I bet she is getting more and more beautiful!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Gracie


----------



## Wings

Well done on your weekend!


----------



## Sandy B

Hey there! Question for you experienced pasture breeders. We started teasing Lexi & Fancy who should be coming in to their 30 day heat soon. Both girls get so uptight even though the foals are held at a good distance from Sky (the stallion). I talked to my vet and she said a lot of mini mares will not show heat with a foal at their side and our best bet would be to turn the stallion out with the mares & foals so the mares get more comfortable with Sky being around them and the babies. So tonight we turned Lexi & Fancy out in a large dry field with their foals and turned Sky out with them. Sky was pasture bred his 3 yr old year and settled 2 of 3 mares (those were the foals we lost last year) and then last year we hand bred and teased daily. So Sky has experience with both. As expected the mares are pretty much vicious if Sky gets anywhere near them or their foals. Sky is being a gem and pretty much ignores the foals. Rocky did approach his daddy and Sky was so quiet and sweet acting until Fancy ran over and started firing away with her hind legs. Since I have never pasture bred mares with foals at their sides is this normal behavior and will it simmer down over the next couple days? Sky is keeping his distance and I hope he remains gentle with the babies but I can't help but be worried.


----------



## Wings

Not sure how right your vet is about not showing heat, maybe it depends on the mare? My three certainly showed strongly from thier foal heat (which I don't breed on) through to the heats where I did breed. Or maybe my mares are tarts





If your stallion already has a safe history of running with mares and foals then I think it unlikely that he will turn. As for the mare she might settle down or she might continue to drive him off. As long as no one is at risk you can probably give them some time and see what happens.


----------



## Eagle

I disagree with what your vet said about minis, I have never had any problem breeding mares with a foal at foot both in hand or pasture. To me it sounds like they just aren't ready to breed yet, give them a few more days and they will be all over him. As to whether your foals are safe out with dad I can't say as I don't know your stallion but I have never had to worry about my stallion in fact he is a great baby sitter as he doesn't eat much and he gets bored, playing with his kids keeps him happy


----------



## Sandy B

Wings said:


> Not sure how right your vet is about not showing heat, maybe it depends on the mare? My three certainly showed strongly from thier foal heat (which I don't breed on) through to the heats where I did breed. Or maybe my mares are tarts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your stallion already has a safe history of running with mares and foals then I think it unlikely that he will turn. As for the mare she might settle down or she might continue to drive him off. As long as no one is at risk you can probably give them some time and see what happens.


He has never ran with mares AND foals, only with mares. He does not at all seem aggressive towards them and in the past has ran with our mini gelding who is the same size as he is but the gelding is the boss of the stud. LOL! If they are going to be aggressive towards the foals are they usually right off the bat?


----------



## Sandy B

Eagle said:


> I disagree with what your vet said about minis, I have never had any problem breeding mares with a foal at foot both in hand or pasture. To me it sounds like they just aren't ready to breed yet, give them a few more days and they will be all over him. As to whether your foals are safe out with dad I can't say as I don't know your stallion but I have never had to worry about my stallion in fact he is a great baby sitter as he doesn't eat much and he gets bored, playing with his kids keeps him happy


Thats sort of what I figure. We are a few days yet away from 30 days post foaling but after speaking with my vet and to be honest our very busy schedule the next month, I thought I would give it a try. Daily teasing and hand breeding as you all know is a ton of work and last year it literally ran our lives. Our stallion is very quiet and gentle and sometimes takes forever to breed a mare as he has to wine them and dine them. My gut tells me that he will be great with the foals but I just want to be careful.


----------



## Eagle

Sandy I wouldn't leave him out with the babies day and night until you know for sure that he is o.k about them. Sit during the day and watch his behaviour from a safe distance for a few days. He could be good now and then get over excited when the mares are ready to breed.


----------



## Sandy B

Hi There! We have been running busy! I actually made a quick three day trip to Southern Oregon to go see our 3 year old colt that is in reining training up there. I had not seen him since January and the next month is booked solid, so it was last minute. He is my show mare's oldest foal, so we are really excited about him and hope he follows in his mom's hoof prints.

Make It A Bud (Nic It In The Bud x Make It With A Twist) 3 yr old AQHA gelding




Sky is now out full time with Fancy and Lexi and their two colts. The girls are both showing signs of heat yet do not let him near them that we have seen. At least I can keep an eye on their cycles as I am sure they will eventually except him. Sky is AWESOME with his babies. The two boys run all around him and he does not care at all. We will be turning out Angel and her filly with them soon.

It appears that the boys are way more friendlier and easy to deal with in comparison to the fillies. The boys you have to beat off with a stick, the girls you have to trap them and catch them to handle and they fight like a wild mustang for awhile. I will try and get some updated pictures of the kids. They are all fat and sassy and looking real good. How many of you do a face and neck clip on your foals?


----------



## targetsmom

HI Sandy-

Can't wait to see updated photos! We did a head and neck clip (and chests) on our foals when the temps got into the 90's here and the babies were sweating. Next hot spell they didn't get sweaty. Of course we also got to find out the "new" colors on all three: 2 very dark bays and one going gray but not gray YET. All three of ours (2 girls, 1 boy) are equally friendly including the one with the untrusting mother.

I know what you mean about the teasing /breeding taking over your lives, but we "think" we got off easy this year. We teased Toffee for 3 days, then Buckshot told us she was in heat(by sticking his head in the stall window) and we started breeding her every other day. Then we decided to breed a second mare (maiden) and she came in heat that day, so we alternated her with Toffee. About one week later we were DONE - until one of them comes back in of course!


----------



## cassie

Sandy your quarter horse gelding is gorgeous!!! I love him!

hope all your mares go back into foal for you



and I think you should have them up on camera next year for us to watch





can we see some new piccies and maybe a video of your babies? pretty plesae?


----------



## Sandy B

Hi guys!! I am so sorry, we have been so busy. First it was foaling out the 5 mini mares, then it was our county 4-H horse show & gymkhana that I was show manager of and not to mention my daughter and several of my 4-H kids in my group showed at. Then it has been preparing for my private girls horse camp that starts this next Tuesday, but fury we have Sacramento Horse Expo that my husband and I both have booths at for the next three days. Oh and the end of the school year to boot. I am exhausted and about brain dead. LOL!

All the mom's and babies are doing great. Fancy, Lexi and Angel are all out with our stud and all three are in heat. We have seen him breeding Lexi & Fancy but he is saying "no" to Angel at the moment, so I assume she is not ready for covering. Early next week I will turn the other two mares out with the herd. I am only going to allow SKy to be with the mares until the end of the month then pull him as it is getting so late. Whoever does not take we will breed earlier next year. Sky is absolutely amazing with his babies!! Tonight I saw him nuzzling and scratching Superman. It was the most sweetest thing. It warmed my heart so much!! One of these days I will take current pictures.


----------



## Sandy B

I forgot I took these the other night of Superman & Rocky. They are filthy dirty and they are not very good as our pasture is gone and we are on dry dirt now. We do not have irrigation water so our pastures are seasonal





ALSO... if you go to my Facebook page (Sandy Swafford Bentien), I uploaded a video off of my phone of Superman and my husband. I made the video public so I think you can view it. I tried to upload it here, but it does not work. Not sure why??


----------



## cassie

oh Sandy that you for updating us!! and those pics are just gorgeous! what lovely show stances they both have



so cute! definitley going to check out FB for you video!!


----------



## Eagle

Very cute!


----------



## Kathy

Wow Sandy and Gracie, You have some beautiful foals. I'm so happy for you both and thrilled that all has worked out good for you this year. You have both made us so happy that you have our girls. It is so quite here but Cody is doing great being the only horse and totally spoiled.

Formally Lonesome Dove Ranch and home of Fancy, Margarita and Pearl, Now in the loving arms of Gracie.


----------

